# ETHERA EVI



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

Just saw this on youtube : A new ETHERA library !!! Great news !!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lazZj6kn7e0&t=3s
I love ethera libraries. This one will come out soon i think......
Superb legato and drums, pads, synths , and many many phrases !!! Cool !!!


----------



## ToxicRecordings (Apr 17, 2018)

It sounds great, and looks great on paper.. 
Never used a zero-g library, but i am very keen on getting this one. I am also curious what others think of it.

Did you buy it zimm?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

ToxicRecordings said:


> It sounds great, and looks great on paper..
> Never used a zero-g library, but i am very keen on getting this one. I am also curious what others think of it.
> 
> Did you buy it zimm?



I've got all the ethera libraries. This one came out minutes ago.....

Ethera has really great legatos. Plenty of videos on youtube. And there is a granular synth in Ethera soundscapes. Ans hundreds of tempo synced phrases. And braaams, and pianos, and pads, and a sequencer with pitch variation.... It has become really great. 

I am very intrigued by this new library. Want to see more videos but will buy it this week end at Bestservice . You can't go wrong with the Ethera series . Great voice by Clara Sorace !!!


----------



## tehreal (Apr 17, 2018)

Sorry but those legato transitions sound awful (listen to the solo parts of the video). This product just doesn't keep up with other modern offerings like Jaeger Hangar 4 (if realism is something you're after).


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 17, 2018)

I love everything in their series so far. So much value for the price and the sounds are quality. Vocals are top notch.


----------



## Time+Space (Apr 17, 2018)

Great first look video from Sample Library Review just in!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 17, 2018)

tehreal said:


> Sorry but those legato transitions sound awful (listen to the solo parts of the video). This product just doesn't keep up with other modern offerings like Jaeger Hangar 4 (if realism is something you're after).


Very much agree with this. A washed in verb and synth pads - they are passable but exposed to any degree - they not very convincing. I guess you have to be happy with the phrases and synth. Project dependent - it may be worth it just for those. But I am disappointed the 'true legato'.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 17, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Very much agree with this. A washed in verb and synth pads - they are passable but exposed to any degree - they not very convincing. I guess you have to be happy with the phrases and synth. Project dependent - it may be worth it just for those. But I am disappointed the 'true legato'.



Really ?! Have you see all Legato Video ? ..there is also no verb test..

and Anyway a Vocal must be in a musical project....with dozen of Strings , Horns etc etc..

There are 4 Velocity Layers Articulation... for the best experience.... I think that this is a great Legato...

all Trailers are made only with the legatos... and to my ears sounds very good


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep, music is very personal. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 17, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Really ? sorry but I don't agree with you ! Have you see all Legato Video ? ..there is also no verb test..
> 
> and Anyway a Vocal must be in a musical project....with dozen of Strings , Horns etc etc..
> 
> ...



What is that background pad in the legato video? Is that something from the library? 

Also, are the vocals all new content from the other Ethera libraries?


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 17, 2018)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yep, music is very personal. Different strokes for different folks.



of course,

anyway...

The verb ? In a song I usually add a reverb. and in Epic lines usually...there is a lot of reverb.... 

anwyway......

how I said There is also a " live " test without reverb.

I the main Trailers... there is a " correct " Reverb.




Sopranos said:


> What is that background pad in the legato video? Is that something from the library?
> 
> Also, are the vocals all new content from the other Ethera libraries?



Yes All sounds, in ALL Videos, are by Ethera EVI.

And Yes, Ethera EVI has been created with all new contents.

All samples are new....

Vocals, Synths ( from many hardware synths, Acoustic Piano Felt etc et ), up to 1200 samples of new Vocal Phrases with sync mode and legato mode...new Vocal Builder for nice Vocal Arps and Vocal Choirs etc etc

Please see all Videos in the Commercial Announcements. Thanks !


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 17, 2018)

When is it available for download/purchase?

Also, I have the other titles so can you PM me a discount code?

Cheers!


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 17, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Really ? sorry but I don't agree with you ! Have you see all Legato Video ?



You sound pretty biased. 

That legato is not the best it could be, for sure... Some constructive criticism doesn't hurt.


----------



## Fleer (Apr 17, 2018)

How would these compare to Ethera 2.0 and Soundscapes?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 17, 2018)

Fleer said:


> How would these compare to Ethera 2.0 and Soundscapes?



Yeah! Really interested in the Vocal content, but vast majority is 'other' ...................


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 17, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You sound pretty biased.
> 
> That legato is not the best it could be, for sure... Some constructive criticism doesn't hurt.



Some costructive criticism they are accepted of course, guys. 

Anyway..

This is a library ALL in ONE for Electro - Hybrid Cinematic Production.

I Think that The perfect True Legato does not exist, there are strengths and weaknesses in every library. In particular when it's no LIRICAL .

In this case we have a true legato that for emotional slow parts, also in low vocal range ( from E2 ) it's very nice, and with a wide vocal range. From E2 to b4.

With different articulations via midi velocity for many note transictions.

In a similar way to Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 but with different articulations.

and without considering that there is not only the true legato in this library .... but about 1200 Samples of vocal improvvisations with a nice legato mode ( if use well ...can be very usefull ) ... 



and synth and more..and more

so...

this is a demo of EVI true legato



this is the emotive true legato of Soundscapes 2.0



 Bye


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 17, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> When is it available for download/purchase?
> 
> Also, I have the other titles so can you PM me a discount code?
> 
> Cheers!



HI Sopranos  It's Available Now, please see the Zero-g or TimeSpace Website.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 18, 2018)

Would like a comparison of the content to Ethera 2/Ethera Soundscapes 2 too. I cant imagine that all the synth stuff is completely new. On the other hand to have that doubled is not very interesting...


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes all the synth stuff are new, also with a multisamples of a Vintage 1929 Felt Piano, with about 1 giga of electro dum samples, etc etc. All the vocal stuff are news. How I said , over 1000 new samples of Vocal Phrases. organized in 37 presets. With a nice Legato Mode that usefull to glue the phrases.

This is a tutorial for the synth , i'm sorry but is in italian.. with the english subtitles ( by you tube argghhh  )




Please see the official videos here:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/zero-g-release-ethera-evi-vocals-instrument.70775/

Thanks


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi StefanoM, thanks, thats really impressive, seems that together with Ethera Soundscapes there must be more then thousand additional presets (apart from the vocals !) to choose from, so it seems you wont need something else in general if even some drums are included


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 18, 2018)

Zimm83:


> but will buy it this week end at Bestservice



Just a "quick-tip": If you have bought the other Ethera stuff from Bestservice too ask for a "loyalty" coupon, will get you 20 % off and the prize is much cheaper then to buy from timespace


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Here I'm playing Live with Ethera Evi.

One Instance with a Multi ( voice, guitars, kick ) and played with Native Instrument S88
One Instance with a bass played with Roli. ( The Evi Synth is compatible with Glide Pitch and Mono Aftertouch of Roli )
On Instance with a synth bass played with Akay.

It was Very funny and and ispiring.

After, I played with the Synth and the controls...


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 18, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Here I'm playing Live with Ethera Evi.
> 
> One Instance with a Multi ( voice, guitars, kick ) and played with Native Instrument S88
> One Instance with a bass played with Roli. ( The Evi Synth is compatible with Glide Pitch and Mono Aftertouch of Roli )
> ...




Oh yeah. That's great !!! Very good work .Very good sound !!!


----------



## Epicheart (Apr 18, 2018)

I started to love this.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank You !


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2018)

Something strange to report....this library took over an hour and a half to batch resave. That’s right, over 90 minutes! And I tried it in both my DAW (Cubase 9.5) and Kontakt stand-alone. Very strange. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Something strange to report....this library took over an hour and a half to batch resave. That’s right, over 90 minutes! And I tried it in both my DAW (Cubase 9.5) and Kontakt stand-alone. Very strange. Anyone else experience that?



I wonder if it could be that annoying Windows Defender problem that affects certain Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Epicheart (Apr 20, 2018)

I suppose.... because it has so many presets. But after, all ok, and it'is awesome.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Something strange to report....this library took over an hour and a half to batch resave. That’s right, over 90 minutes! And I tried it in both my DAW (Cubase 9.5) and Kontakt stand-alone. Very strange. Anyone else experience that?



Hi to all.

The batch re-save took a lot of time, computer depending, and the reason is given by the large amount of the Synth Presets ( over 800 ).
There are so many nki with a lot of multisamples.
Unfortunately in the Kontakt Full library is not possible to use Snapshots. 
In Soundscapes 2.0, I made Snapshots user, but not everyone understood how to install them. This is why I decided in EVI to implement the presets normally.
But this causes a slower batch re- save.
Thank You !

Bye!


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Something strange to report....this library took over an hour and a half to batch resave. That’s right, over 90 minutes! And I tried it in both my DAW (Cubase 9.5) and Kontakt stand-alone. Very strange. Anyone else experience that?



yes. and long load times. very strange. I reported that already. other than that the library works fine


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 20, 2018)

What is batch resave and do we need to do it to use the library? 

Cheers!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 20, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> What is batch resave and do we need to do it to use the library?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi Sopranos,

You do not have to do it obligatorily,You do not have to do it anyway. 

Usually it is done to avoid problems or missing files.

In case of need it is a useful function.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 20, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi Sopranos,
> You do not have to do it anyway. Usually it is done to avoid problems or lost files.
> 
> In case of need it is a useful function.


Ok thanks. I installed via Connect and all seems fine. I don't think I'm missing anything. 

Sounds fantastic as always!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 20, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Ok thanks. I installed via Connect and all seems fine. I don't think I'm missing anything.
> 
> Sounds fantastic as always!



Thank you.!

Maybe in a future EVI 2.0 I will think of something different for the synth presets .

Anyway: If you Want a new Video:

How to Use The Vocal Builder in Electro Music just an example..


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> What is batch resave and do we need to do it to use the library?
> 
> Cheers!


I suggest it is a wee bit more important than Stefano suggests. Batch Resave is a Kontakt procedure that can also greatly reduce loading times, and it's best to run it, especially on most larger libraries. I would never suggest it really isn't important. But back up the Instruments folders first. After a few hundred batch resaves over the years, I have never had anything go wrong, but apparently it can.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2018)

quantum7 said:


> I wonder if it could be that annoying Windows Defender problem that affects certain Kontakt libraries.


Nope, I'm on a Mac Pro (OS 10.12), Sean. No other library even took 1/10th that long on my system. Cheers.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> I suggest it is a wee bit more important than Stefano suggests. Batch Resave is a Kontakt procedure that can also greatly reduce loading times, and it's best to run it, especially on most larger libraries. I would never suggest it really isn't important. But back up the Instruments folders first. After a few hundred batch resaves over the years, I have never had anything go wrong, but apparently it can.



Yes sure. However, consider that, before releasing a library, the batch-resave is performed. When all the samples are contained within a specific folder and are not separated, it becomes less important. However, doing it is not wrong. 

How said, the bach took long time because there is about 800 presets with many multisamples groups, because, in many case, For the EVI Synth I sampled many hardware synth with up to 3 velocity layers, and also a multisamples Felt Piano. Cheers


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering, I'm definitely not trying to distract anyone from purchasing this amazing new library, nor downplay its value. Wanted to make it clear that I was just curious about the batch resave time and not suggesting anything negative about the library itself.
I have all the Ethera libraries, use them often, and am thoroughly enjoying exploring EVI. No question, Stefano, once again you have provided us with a product that is both versatile and well produced. You've also managed to maintain the vocal focus of the previous libraries, but have expanded the concept by adding MANY new synth patches as well. So perhaps it may be suggested that if someone doesn't have any of the Ethera libraries yet, EVI may be the best one to purchase first.
Finally, one other comment about Clara herself. What an amazing voice she has, and her vocals are now 'everywhere' in pieces I've composed. As I've sliced and diced, reshaped, modified or used her vocal files 'as is' over the last few years, the consistent performances and the beauty of her voice has made her my number one choice when considering which one of my many solo vocal libraries is my favourite. Well done, Stefano and Clara!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I'm definitely not trying to distract anyone from purchasing this amazing new library, nor downplay its value. Wanted to make it clear that I was just curious about the batch resave time and not suggesting anything negative about the library itself.
> I have all the Ethera libraries, use them often, and am thoroughly enjoying exploring EVI. No question, Stefano, once again you have provided us with a product that is both versatile and well produced. You've also managed to maintain the vocal focus of the previous libraries, but have expanded the concept by adding MANY new synth patches as well. So perhaps it may be suggested that if someone doesn't have any of the Ethera libraries yet, EVI may be the best one to purchase first.
> Finally, one other comment about Clara herself. What an amazing voice she has, and her vocals are now 'everywhere' in pieces I've composed. As I've sliced and diced, reshaped, modified or used her vocal files 'as is' over the last few years, the consistent performances and the beauty of her voice has made her my number one choice when considering which one of my many solo vocal libraries is my favourite. Well done, Stefano and Clara!



Noted your comment … "... EVI may be the best one to purchase first." Since have so many Ethera libs, IF I go with EVI first, do you favor Ethera 2.0 or Soundscapes to add next ? I realize this is often a function of 'need', but only interested now in terms of planned slow addition of Ethera offerings.

THX for your supportive posts ….


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> In case anyone was wondering, I'm definitely not trying to distract anyone from purchasing this amazing new library, nor downplay its value. Wanted to make it clear that I was just curious about the batch resave time and not suggesting anything negative about the library itself.
> I have all the Ethera libraries, use them often, and am thoroughly enjoying exploring EVI. No question, Stefano, once again you have provided us with a product that is both versatile and well produced. You've also managed to maintain the vocal focus of the previous libraries, but have expanded the concept by adding MANY new synth patches as well. So perhaps it may be suggested that if someone doesn't have any of the Ethera libraries yet, EVI may be the best one to purchase first.
> Finally, one other comment about Clara herself. What an amazing voice she has, and her vocals are now 'everywhere' in pieces I've composed. As I've sliced and diced, reshaped, modified or used her vocal files 'as is' over the last few years, the consistent performances and the beauty of her voice has made her my number one choice when considering which one of my many solo vocal libraries is my favourite. Well done, Stefano and Clara!



Thanks for your comment. I wanted to explain the reason for the long time of batch-re save, because this synth is really rich. And that therefore this long time is "normal", and we must not worry, which then is successful.  Thanks for the support and for the ideas you give me to make it better and better. 

Ste


----------



## playz123 (Apr 20, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Noted your comment … "... EVI may be the best one to purchase first." Since have so many Ethera libs, IF I go with EVI first, do you favor Ethera 2.0 or Soundscapes to add next ? I realize this is often a function of 'need', but only interested now in terms of planned slow addition of Ethera offerings.
> 
> THX for your supportive posts ….


Oh wow..TOUGH choice!  I guess, IF I had to pick, it would be Soundscapes, perhaps because of the legato. The thing about the Ethera libraries is that you can combine something from E2 with something from Soundscapes with something from Soul and it all still 'works'. And the more of these libraries you have, the more you have from which to choose.  Not a definitive answer though I will admit!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 20, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Oh wow..TOUGH choice!  I guess, IF I had to pick, it would be Soundscapes, perhaps because of the legato. The thing about the Ethera libraries is that you can combine something from E2 with something from Soundscapes with something from Soul and it all still 'works'. And the more of these libraries you have, the more you have from which to choose.  Not a definitive answer though I will admit!



Thank-you! This has reminded me of the legato compliments posted recently. Certainly not a critical point, but helps set my sequence of purchases.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 20, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Noted your comment … "... EVI may be the best one to purchase first." Since have so many Ethera libs, IF I go with EVI first, do you favor Ethera 2.0 or Soundscapes to add next ? I realize this is often a function of 'need', but only interested now in terms of planned slow addition of Ethera offerings.
> 
> THX for your supportive posts ….


The new EVI is awesome! Soundscapes 2.0 is equally fantastic!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Guys, New Video:

Comparative test between ETHERA EVI TRUE LEGATO & ETHERA SOUNDSCAPES 2.0

Remember that with the Volocity you can activate a different articulation



Bye

Ste


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 23, 2018)

IMHO the reasons that the Ethera libraries are so popular is not just that Clara Sorace’s voice is so uniquely beautiful, but also that she sings her phrases in so many styles, including soul, pop, epic, Celtic, cinematic, middle eastern, tribal, scat, etc. If you look only at the phrase libraries, there are probably over four thousand phrases (maybe Stefano knows the real number), many of them long enough to chop into different ones, combine, and make them your own, as @playz123 has. I don’t know of any other solo vocal library series that provides this diversity of phrases, with no doubt many more to come. Plus two full legatos, many different kinds of phrase builders, and hundreds of instruments, drones, pads, and soundscapes, among many other things. 

As Ethera 2.0 and Soul Edition sell in a package for $126, and you can get the other two for around $150 with the 20% loyalty discount you get for owning one of them, you can buy all of them for less than $300.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 23, 2018)

Does anyone have a contact email address for Zero-G ?

I bought Ethera 2.0 and Soul Edition Bundle over the weekend, and still haven't heard from them with any download links or even an order acknowledgement

. I created an account on their website that doesn't seem to exist anymore, and the only contact us link I could find on the website (on their refund page) seems to be broken.

I certain I typed in my email address correctly.

I'm stuck in a hotel on my Jack Jones this week, so I thought I'd use the time to try and see what I can get set up with Ethera and my Roli keyboard....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 23, 2018)

It's [email protected]

I've always found Zero-G support to be terrific. They always get back to me within a day.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh, I've no doubt that they will. They seem to be a well regarded operation. I just couldn't find the address on their site.


----------



## Sopranos (Apr 23, 2018)

I suspect Stefano will chime in here to ensure you're all set... he's the dev and very good about follow-up and customer service even though the library is purchased through a distributor.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 24, 2018)

All sorted now thanks.

Zero G have a major design flaw in their website, as it has not been designed to cope with half wits who can’t spell their own email address.

Ooops !


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello guys !  Yes ,
regarding technical issues I'm always here to support you. Regarding site and other questions, feel directly zero-g or time & space!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 27, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> IMHO the reasons that the Ethera libraries are so popular is not just that Clara Sorace’s voice is so uniquely beautiful, but also that she sings her phrases in so many styles, including soul, pop, epic, Celtic, cinematic, middle eastern, tribal, scat, etc. If you look only at the phrase libraries, there are probably over four thousand phrases (maybe Stefano knows the real number), many of them long enough to chop into different ones, combine, and make them your own, as @playz123 has. I don’t know of any other solo vocal library series that provides this diversity of phrases, with no doubt many more to come. Plus two full legatos, many different kinds of phrase builders, and hundreds of instruments, drones, pads, and soundscapes, among many other things.
> 
> As Ethera 2.0 and Soul Edition sell in a package for $126, and you can get the other two for around $150 with the 20% loyalty discount you get for owning one of them, you can buy all of them for less than $300.




In Ethera EVI the phrases are about 1200 samples


----------



## StefanoM (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello to everyone, 

Some users asked me to make these videos.

I Talk About EVI True Legato, Soundscapes True legato , and EVI Vocal Arpeggiator.
I'm apologize for my english, I hope that it was clear enough, and useful !

Bye


----------



## Omji (Jul 9, 2018)

I just started playing with Ethera Evi - it is truly enchanting!!! I highly recommend it! Thank you Stefano and Clara for your wonderful creation!


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 10, 2018)

Omji said:


> I just started playing with Ethera Evi - it is truly enchanting!!! I highly recommend it! Thank you Stefano and Clara for your wonderful creation!



Thank You Very Much Omji ! This is much appreciated.

We are working on the first upgrade for EVI, Stay Tuned !


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi Guys, the First Video of Ethera EVI 1.5 Maintenance Upgrade - Soon Available for all Users.

We Have Improved True Legato - And some features of EVI SYNTH.

In This Video I Show Evi True Legato 1.5 and new Features.


----------



## StefanoM (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi There, I did this WalkThrough for some users - Vocal Phrases WalkThrough 

Bye !


----------



## euripides (Aug 6, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Yes sure. However, consider that, before releasing a library, the batch-resave is performed. When all the samples are contained within a specific folder and are not separated, it becomes less important. However, doing it is not wrong.
> 
> How said, the bach took long time because there is about 800 presets with many multisamples groups, because, in many case, For the EVI Synth I sampled many hardware synth with up to 3 velocity layers, and also a multisamples Felt Piano. Cheers


Irrelevant/Relevant: Carefull when batch resaving older Libraries which, although they had their own dedicated player, were still fully compatible with Kontakt: Such as EWQL RA, Intakt Stormdrum, Colossus etc. The newly resaved .nki patches will not any more be compatible with their original players (Intakt, Kompakt etc) they were designed for. So before batch resaving those libraries make sure you make a copy of all original .nkis inside a folder and keep it accessible. I know I should have placed this in a more appropriate thread, but nevertheless, threads like this which encourage batch resaving (and rightly so) might prompt too much enthusiasm in other readers should they decide to batch-resave everything they have, once they are at it and thus render old .nkis unreadable by their original players. This happened to me and I had to salvage somehow the old .nkis as well. Seriously tedious.... Please excuse this parenthesis, I thought it might help.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 6, 2018)

How about a "maintenance update" for Ethera Soundscapes 2? ..I bought it, and shortly after EVI came out..it feels now like Ethera SS2 is "old news"..


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 7, 2018)

YaniDee said:


> How about a "maintenance update" for Ethera Soundscapes 2? ..I bought it, and shortly after EVI came out..it feels now like Ethera SS2 is "old news"..



Hi Yani,

Ethera Soundscapes has been updated already 3 times ( Ethera Soundscapes 1.0 --- > 1.2, and Ethera Sounscapes V 2.0 )

I have always planned 2 or 3 updates for each New Ethera ( 1 Maintenance update for examples 1.0 to 1.x ) and 1 big upgrade. for examples from 1.x to 2.0.

When ALL Ethera are in 2.x Phase, I will be able to make new maintenance updates.

Keep in mind that : CROSSGRADE TO ETHERA EVI FOR 20% OFF IF YOU HAVE BOUGHT AN ETHERA FROM ZERO-G or TIME&SPACE! JUST USE DISCOUNT CODE ETHERALOYALTY ( its valid for ALL Ethera )

20% off , on an already very competitive price, its a very good way to move inside Ethera Series.

Thank You So Much !


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Working hard is tiring. 

But when you are satisfied, fatigue does not matter.

This is the culmination of 2 years of hard work for Clara and Me. 

I would like to share with you a little ( working progress ) preview of " ETHERA EVI 2.0 "

ETHERA EVI 2.0 will be a new step for us, and for all Ethera users. 

A New True Legato based on 4 different articulations (keyswitches) with multisamples mapping for each articulations. 

Sustains with 4 Round Robin and 3 multisamples layering...etc

It will be perfect, for Epic Music and Sound Tracks in general.

And it does not end here ... 

I will work on a new Synth 2.0 with usefull samples and presets for Cinematic Music, we will have new Vocal phrases, and new samples for the Vocal Arps, accepting the requests of some Users. 

And yes , I converted ALL 1.0 Synth Presets in Snapshots! Bye bye long batch-re save !

I can not wait to be ready to release this version of Ethera EVI.

We have a lot of work to do ....

Stay Tuned


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 11, 2018)

I started playing Morricone's "Jill's Theme" from "Once Upon a Time in the West" as soon as I installed Ethera 2.0, as it is one of my favorite movie themes from my favorite movie, one I have played for decades on the piano. I've been playing it in EVI, but it doesn't sound anywhere as good as this does to me. This is music I have heard thousands of times and I think I know it pretty well. If EVI 2.0 can do for this with other music, then Stefano and Clara have achieved something remarkable. In any case, you will have one very satisfied hobbyist musician here, because this is my number one thing I like to do.

Because of Clara, I learned that they actually created some lyrics and made a song out of "Jill's Theme," something I admit I have mixed feelings about. Here the real Clara sings Morricone's lovely melody in a very different style.


----------



## Oliver (Aug 11, 2018)

Stefano, this is incredible! Can't wait for the Update!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 11, 2018)

Oliver said:


> Stefano, this is incredible! Can't wait for the Update!


Oh Man and woman. ...Fantastic !!!!! It's sooooooo good it's killing me......How can you achîeve something like that ????
Ethera librairies are soooooooooooooooooo good !!!
Can't wait !! Thanks Stefano and Clara.

I have spent so much time playing with the Ethera series. Can't play without. Too good .


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 11, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If EVI 2.0 can do for this with other music, then Stefano and Clara have achieved something remarkable.




I Think yes ! How can see in this test video 



( sorry for bed audio quality from smarphone ) the playability is super good. There will be 4 Articulations for different styles. Its a super natural and expressive sound. No Loop. No artificial Vibrato. No artificial Sustains... In my video test I play often live and I play complex melodies...not only 2 or 3 legato notes, and for a Vocal library it is not a common thin. 

obviously the news will not be there only for the legato...

still a few months of hard work ....

bye guys..


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 11, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> I Think yes ! How can see in this test video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So latest 'Updated' Ethera Lib is Ethera 2.0 ? 
Just starting with solo vocals and will add other Ethera shortly.


----------



## StefanoM (Aug 11, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> So latest 'Updated' Ethera Lib is Ethera 2.0 ?
> Just starting with solo vocals and will add other Ethera shortly.



Hi sostenuto,

Yes, the latest "version" is ETHERA EVI 1.5 . That how Can see, will be upgraded to 2.0 in few months.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ethera EVI is on sale right now for 67 USD...not showing up on Time+Space though...


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 24, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Ethera EVI is on sale right now for 67 USD...not showing up on Time+Space though...



And even cheaper if you already have another of the Ethera libraries by using the loyalty discount.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 24, 2018)

Sale price link:

Zero G | Ethera EVI

Best,

Geoff


----------



## axb312 (Sep 6, 2018)

Does anyone know how much of this library is made up of samples for playable vocal patches (Legato, Staccato, Letters whatever) in GB terms?


----------



## Olivier1024 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## axb312 (Sep 6, 2018)

Olivier1024 said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## StefanoM (Sep 6, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Thank you.



The gigabytes is a relative value. Vocals samples are different respect synth samples, so the size is small respect synth folder. But the number of phrases , and true legato articulations are great.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 10, 2018)

Sale if over I take it? Missed the boat :/


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 10, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Sale if over I take it? Missed the boat :/


Yes, it's too late for the Zero-G sale; but Time+Space is having one that ends today:

Time+Space | Zero-G Ethera Series



Time+Space said:


> WEEKEND DEAL
> Buy Ethera EVI and get another Ethera title for half price! Add both items to cart and enter code 'EVIDEAL' when you checkout.


Best,

Geoff


----------



## whiskers (Sep 10, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Yes, it's too late for the Zero-G sale; but Time+Space is having one that ends today:
> 
> Time+Space | Zero-G Ethera Series
> 
> ...



cheers. So the price went up 30$ but you could get another for half off. Decisions decisions. Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 10, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> Yes, it's too late for the Zero-G sale; but Time+Space is having one that ends today:
> Time+Space | Zero-G Ethera Series
> Best,
> Geoff



Cool deal imho, as I got Ethera EVI 1.5, then Ethera Soundscapes with their last promo and Loyalty discount.
Final cost is close to this T+S Deal !


----------



## whiskers (Sep 10, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Cool deal imho, as I got Ethera EVI 1.5, then Ethera Soundscapes with their last promo and Loyalty discount.
> Final cost is close to this T+S Deal !


yeah i had a code for the zero-g site, so was hoping i could capitalize, but oh well  (yeah, i'm cheap lol)


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

HI Guys, 

Zero-G ETHERA EVI 2.0 IS OUT !

WHATS NEW IN 2.0


True Legato 2.0 : New “emotive Uh” & “emotive Ah” Articulations With Multisample Layers By Midi Velocity
True Legato 2.0 : Natural Release, No Loop, Natural Vibrato.
True Legato 2.0 : 4 Articulations With Key Switches
New Vocal Phrases: Over 600mb Of New Samples - ( In Total Over 1.8 Gb Of Vocal Phrases )
Vocal Arp: New Samples & Presets ( Whispers; Short Sounds; Ah; Oh; Etc Etc )
EVI Synth: New Synth 2.0 With Over 5 Gb Of New Wavetable Sounds ( Synth, Percussions, Textures, Etc )
EVI Synth Snapshots: Now There Are Preset Snapshots
EVI Synth: All 1.5 Presets Have Been Converted Into Snapshot Preset Format ( There Are 3 Synths : Synth 1.5, Synth 2.0 A, Synth 2.0 B )
EVI Synth : 8 Lfos ( Filters; Fx, Speed, Pan, Grain/formant )
New Scripted Legato: Mmm , Uh, Ih
UPGRADE OPTIONS

OWN A PREVIOUS VERSION OF ETHERA EVI (v1.0 or 1.5)?

SAVE 85% ON ETHERA EVI 2.0! 

ALREADY OWN AN ETHERA TITLE?

As normal, if you already own any Ethera title, just use code 'ETHLOYA20' at the checkout to get 20% off any other Ethera product!


Here some Videos !


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 26, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> 
> EVI Synth: New Synth 2.0 With Over 5 Gb Of New Wavetable Sounds ( Synth, Percussions, Textures, Etc )
> ...



Hi Stefano, lovely work. I had a question: is there a way to get the synth presets to work with Synth B?

Cheers and many thanks to your craftsmanship.

Carlos


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 26, 2018)

Well done. I'll have to take a closer look.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Hi Stefano, lovely work. I had a question: is there a way to get the synth presets to work with Synth B?
> 
> Cheers and many thanks to your craftsmanship.
> 
> Carlos




Hi, Thank You !

Yes is possible, in your User Content ( where you compied the Ethera EVI Preset Snapshots ) Create a folder named in this way: " ETHERA EVI SYNTH 2.0 B " then copy the content of " ETHERA EVI SYNTH 1.0" , and that is all. Now If You load Ethera EVi Synth 2.0 B and select snapshot icon, you should be able to select the various preset snapshots.

I did not do this because there are small differences in the "heart of the synth" 2.0 B compared to version 1.0. So some presets of version 1.0 may not sound identical in the 2.0 B synth, even if the wavetable is the same. But anyway , it works !

I have attached an image.

Let Me know.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 26, 2018)

...And Ethera EVI 2.0 is currently on sale at Zero-G for $75.99:

Zero-G | Ethera EVI 2.0

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 26, 2018)

Stefano: just a little annotation on the snapshot installation manual for windows. I am glad I just did it the way I have done it with evry snapshot presets folder before but the description is the most confusing dealing with this I have ever read (why in the world should you copy the user content folder ? You copy the directories from the EVI 2 snapshots presets into the user content/kontakt folder, thats it, nothing to merge or whateve cause there are no EVI snapshots before) and I am afraid people who try this for the first time might despair on this. Have not viewed the video, hope its clearer.


----------



## whiskers (Oct 26, 2018)

@StefanoM I can't wait to try this out tonight, had my eye on it for a bit! Truly a great amount of stuff in here it looks like, great for creating cinematic moods! Thanks for the hard work - stammi bene!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> Stefano: just a little annotation on the snapshot installation manual for windows. I am glad I just did it the way I have done it with evry snapshot presets folder before but the description is the most confusing dealing with this I have ever read (why in the world should you copy the user content folder ? You copy the directories from the EVI 2 snapshots presets into the user content/kontakt folder, thats it, nothing to merge or whateve cause there are no EVI snapshots before) and I am afraid people who try this for the first time might despair on this. Have not viewed the video, hope its clearer.




There is the video exactly for this reason ! I Think that with the video it is enough clear ! Maybe is a refuse from the manual of other Ethera ( regarding the merge) . Thank You Very Much!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @StefanoM I can't wait to try this out tonight, had my eye on it for a bit! Truly a great amount of stuff in here it looks like, great for creating cinematic moods! Thanks for the hard work - stammi bene!




Great ! eheh !

Grazie !


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

In addition to the official promotional videos posted before, These are 2 Wallkthrough Videos, 

True legato 2.0 and Synth. 

I'm apologize for my English, Fortunately I do not speak much eheh..

But I Think Maybe can be useful !


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Oct 26, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, Thank You !
> 
> Yes is possible, in your User Content ( where you compied the Ethera EVI Preset Snapshots ) Create a folder named in this way: " ETHERA EVI SYNTH 2.0 B " then copy the content of " ETHERA EVI SYNTH 1.0" , and that is all. Now If You load Ethera EVi Synth 2.0 B and select snapshot icon, you should be able to select the various preset snapshots.
> 
> ...


Yes, works like a charm.
Cheers and thanks,
Carlos


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, this is a mess of an installation. I ended up with 5 (!) Ethera EVI 2.0 folders when it was done above the level where I asked Connect to install it. I've never had this happen before. I'm now trying to reinstall it on a backup drive to see if I can get it to unpack properly.

Edit to add: moving the rar files to a backup drive and unrar-ing them again seems to have worked.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Wow, this is a mess of an installation. I ended up with 5 (!) Ethera EVI 2.0 folders when it was done above the level where I asked Connect to install it. I've never had this happen before. I'm now trying to reinstall it on a backup drive to see if I can get it to unpack properly.



You do not have to create a lot of folders. Once you have downloaded all the RAR files, simply unpack them into a single folder.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 26, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> You do not have to create a lot of folders. Once you have downloaded all the RAR files, simply unpack them into a single folder.


I didn't create all the folders, Connect did it when it unpacked the rars. As I noted in the update to my post, it seems to have unpacked correctly the second time when I manually ran Unrarx on the rars.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I didn't create all the folders, Connect did it when it unpacked the rars. As I noted in the update to my post, it seems to have unpacked correctly the second time when I manually ran Unrarx on the rars.



Ok ! Perfect !

Cheers!


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 26, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Ok ! Perfect !
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you. It sounds great!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 26, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Thank you. It sounds great!



Thanks If You need Help with the Preset Snapshots Installation Let me know.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm having issues with Uh and the Ah in the True Legato not working leaping into the high C from the G, Ab, and A below. No sound triggers at all when I play the high C as legato from those pitches.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 27, 2018)

Also watching the video of the walkthrough on the synths, and my presets don't map to what the video is showing. For instance, I only have 7 woods, whereas the video goes to at least 15. The rhythms also do not load into the arpeggiator page (they all load with the attached image), nor is the arpeggiator turned on so mine doesn't really work anything like the walkthrough. Is it supposed to?

Edit to add: Never mind. I found the patches under a submenu on the Arp preset...


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I'm having issues with Uh and the Ah in the True Legato not working leaping into the high C from the G, Ab, and A below. No sound triggers at all when I play the high C as legato from those pitches.



Do you mean C5 ? Ok, yes I will fix this. Because the C5 its an"extra" note in this case. The normal range it was up to B4. Thanks


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Also watching the video of the walkthrough on the synths, and my presets don't map to what the video is showing. For instance, I only have 7 woods, whereas the video goes to at least 15. The rhythms also do not load into the arpeggiator page (they all load with the attached image), nor is the arpeggiator turned on so mine doesn't really work anything like the walkthrough. Is it supposed to?
> 
> Edit to add: Never mind. I found the patches under a submenu on the Arp preset...



Yes, you can found it under an ARP Menu.

There is an "ARP" preset , and all submenu!


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 27, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Do you mean C5 ? Ok, yes I will fix this. Because the C5 its an"extra" note in this case. The normal range it was up to B4. Thanks


Thanks for responding! Yes, I was just playing around with it and noticed I could move from other notes to the high C but not from those three. 

BTW, the voice, which was already excellent, just keeps getting better and so much new content has been added in this version. I also really appreciate the snapshots, which I find much easier to negotiate than the old system. Thanks for making the change!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks for responding! Yes, I was just playing around with it and noticed I could move from other notes to the high C but not from those three.
> 
> BTW, the voice, which was already excellent, just keeps getting better and so much new content has been added in this version. I also really appreciate the snapshots, which I find much easier to negotiate than the old system. Thanks for making the change!



Thank you very much ! Yes I really like the new Ah and Uh ; and I love too the snapshots for the synth!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks for responding! Yes, I was just playing around with it and noticed I could move from other notes to the high C but not from those three.
> 
> BTW, the voice, which was already excellent, just keeps getting better and so much new content has been added in this version. I also really appreciate the snapshots, which I find much easier to negotiate than the old system. Thanks for making the change!




Ok Guys: 

For now, you can replace " Ethera EVI True Legato.nki " with this that has this little issue fixed.

Thanks

Here the Link , https://mab.to/1qNficPCn


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 27, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Ok Guys:
> 
> For now, you can replace " Ethera EVI True Legato.nki " with this that has this little issue fixed.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Sorry, but how do owners of Ethera EVI 1.5 get 85% off the retail price? Is there a code or something? No email was received about an upgrade. Also I purchased from Best Service, not Time + Space, if that makes any difference.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Sorry, but how do owners of Ethera EVI 1.5 get 85% off the retail price? Is there a code or something? No email was received about an upgrade. Also I purchased from Best Service, not Time + Space, if that makes any difference.




Yes there is a code , in Time & Space , and Zero-G , but also Best Service.

I think That Best Service delivery with a small delay. Don't worry.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, Stefano, but when I log into my Best Service account I see only the 1.5 version and no code. The product isn't in my account at Zero G or Time + Space because obviously I didn't buy it there. Are you saying there is a delay at Best Service listing the product and sending me a code? Wish now, I'd purchased from Zero G or T+ S.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 27, 2018)

I think Time and Space will give you the 85% discount if you can show them your proof of purchase for 1.5.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 27, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Thanks, Stefano, but when I log into my Best Service account I see only the 1.5 version and no code. The product isn't in my account at Zero G or Time + Space because obviously I didn't buy it there. Are you saying there is a delay at Best Service listing the product and sending me a code? Wish now, I'd purchased from Zero G or T+ S.



On Best Service I Think that Ethera is delivery always with a little delay. 

anyway...

on zero-g web site there is this info: ( and I think that on Time&Space is the same )

BOUGHT AN ETHERA ELSEWHERE, OR HAVE ISSUES WITH DISCOUNT CODES?
PLEASE EMAIL [email protected] TO ARRANGE A CODE AND GET ACCESS TO THE LOYALTY SCHEME


----------



## playz123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank for your help, Stephano. I've sent my receipt and a message off to Zero-G.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 27, 2018)

Great! Will wait a few days to see to see if pops up on Bestservice and if not I will shoot a mail to that support address for Zero G. Looks and sounds wonderful this new version Stefano and looking forward to upgrade it later on!


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 27, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Thank for your help, Stephano. I've sent my receipt and a message off to Zero-G.


They will probably have to create a special code for you, or add the product to your login as you have to be logged in and have an eligible product for the code to work. Still these guys work fast and got me up and running before they ever sent an email out.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 27, 2018)

JonSolo said:


> They will probably have to create a special code for you, or add the product to your login as you have to be logged in and have an eligible product for the code to work. Still these guys work fast and got me up and running before they ever sent an email out.


One way (Best Service) or another (Zero-G), hopefully I'll end up with the upgrade!  Fortunately I have an account with both sellers. I also suspect jaap and many others will end up waiting patiently for a bit longer as well.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 27, 2018)

playz123: should work with no problem, I got a direct link to the reduced upgrade from timespace after sending them the bestservice proof for EVI. Took only a few hours (but was on friday, maybe a little delay now over the weekend...).


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 27, 2018)

I bought Ethera Soundscapes at Best Service and upgraded it to 2.0 at Zero-G without a problem. They are pretty quick to respond.


----------



## Sopranos (Oct 29, 2018)

The EVI 2.0 is downloading the entire new library or just upgrade? Looks like it's entire thing? Do I delete the old one after then?

Cheers!

Jon


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 29, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> The EVI 2.0 is downloading the entire new library or just upgrade? Looks like it's entire thing? Do I delete the old one after then?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Jon



Also unsure. Saw the several earlier Posts. Right now I have EVI 2.0 replacing 1.5, but saved 1.5 on another HDD. Also noted that even with today's Upgrade, the 'fixed' True Legato .nvi needed to be placed. 
It will surely help to know all key issues going form 1.5 to 2.0 !!


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 29, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Also unsure. Saw the several earlier Posts. Right now I have EVI 2.0 replacing 1.5, but saved 1.5 on another HDD. Also noted that even with today's Upgrade, the 'fixed' True Legato .nvi needed to be placed.
> It will surely help to know all key issues going form 1.5 to 2.0 !!


I think the synths from 1.0/1.5 are replicated in 2.0 and then there are a number of very fine new synth patches. The synth patches have all been made into snapshots, which is very helpful. I think the legatos from 1.5 have been carried into 2.0 and then new ones added, though I'm not certain about that. I kept 1.5 so old projects continue to be accessible without needing to redo the patch. I don't think anything is lost if you delete 1.5, though it's possible that the legato script itself has been completely reworked, in which case 2.0 will behave differently even on the legatos that are carried forward. Hopefully Stefano can chime in with the exact changes.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 30, 2018)

HI guys.

Yes *ETHERA EVI 2.0* is a FULL version. Not only an upgrade. ( I only decreased the number of few multi.presets, some duplicate for examples : lead 1 lead 2 lead 3 etc etc.., to accelerate the batch re-save )


Some other infos:

*Ethera EVI True legato 2.0*:

Now there are 4 Multilayer Articulations.

Emotive Ah, Emotive UH, OH and Close OH. You don't need the 1.5

Remember: Different Midi Velocity, can trigger different samples for the sustain or the legato transition.

With Midi CC 1 you can change the Expression.



*Ethera EVI Scripted Legato VLegato*:

Now there is also a Scripted Legato with Mmm, Ih, Uh that can be useful ( when load the instrument , before play , select an articulation)

*Ethera EVI Vocal Phrases *!

There are many new vocal phrases with different keys and styles. ( over 1.8 Gig of Vocal Phrases ...I love this )


*Ethera EVI Vocal Arp*!

There are new samples ( for example the whispers ) , and Preset Snapshots


*Ethera EVI Synth *!

Yes now there are the snapshots, I think that now is a very big and useful Cinematic Synth.

*Ethera EVI Synth 1.0* is the EVI Synth 1.0 with all original presets converted into Preset Snapshots.

*Ethera EVI Synth 2.0 A* is the new Synth, New Samples !
( percussions I sampled many acoustic object...Tom, Djambè, Pastlic Box, etc etc very nice,.. , synths , vox, textures, beat box, etc ) and new preset Snapshots.

*Ethera EVI Synth 2.0 B* has the waveform of Synth 1.0 and it has not presets.

But if you want, you can have same presets of Synth 1.0 . Go in *users/documents/Native Instruments/User Content/kontakt/* and create a folder named: ETHERA EVI SYNTH 2.0 B and then copy the content of ETHERA EVI SYNTH 1.0.

Now The EVI SYNTH 2.0 B has the same presets of Synth 1.0.

I did not do this because there are differences in the heart of Synth 2.0 B and Synth 1.0 ,
and maybe some presets it may not play perfect, even if the waverom is the same.

So the SYNTH 2.0 B is useful for create new sound with 1.0 WaveRom and the GUI of Synth 2.0


Remember: IF YOU DON'T HAVE the folder *User Content* , for example:

*users/documents/Native Instruments/*

Create the Folder *User Content* and then, the folder *Kontakt* into the folder User Content.  and copy the Preset Snapshots from Ethera Evi Folder.

so the correct path for the snapshots will be:


*users/documents/Native Instruments/User Content/Kontakt/ *

I Hope I'm making myself crystal clear.

Bye !


Ste


----------



## Sopranos (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok, just to be clear, I can delete the original EVI library after I downloaded the EVI 2.0?

It's too much HD space to keep both. 

Cheers!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 30, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Ok, just to be clear, I can delete the original EVI library after I downloaded the EVI 2.0?
> 
> It's too much HD space to keep both.
> 
> Cheers!




For me ....Yes!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 30, 2018)

*@ StefanoM* ...... I run (2) Win10 Desktop PC DAW(s) in my home studio. Ethera EVI 2.0 is now installed and working properly on DAW(1). Do I need to do another 'Install' on DAW(2) ?? or can I simply copy the _working_ Ethera EVI 2.0 Folder (23.3 Gb) to DAW(2) ?


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 30, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> *@ StefanoM* ...... I run (2) Win10 Desktop PC DAW(s) in my home studio. Ethera EVI 2.0 is now installed and working properly on DAW(1). Do I need to do another 'Install' on DAW(2) ?? or can I simply copy the _working_ Ethera EVI 2.0 Folder (23.3 Gb) to DAW(2) ?



Hi ! You can copy the ETHERA EVI 2.0 folder on the second Machine and That's All.

remember to Copy all Preset Snapshots into the second machine...

maybe you can do a Batch-re save if you want...just to improve some load...


----------



## Sopranos (Oct 30, 2018)

The drop down menu at the top doesn't do anything anymore? 

How does snapshot work?

Cheers!


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 30, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> The drop down menu at the top doesn't do anything anymore?
> 
> How does snapshot work?
> 
> Cheers!



Hi,

in the SYNHT With the Drop Down Menù ( center of Ethera ) you can select the RAW samples for create your Preset.

But for the Synth presets now there are the SNAPSHOTS. That are more efficient, as well as for the Vocal Arp .

Maybe I'll do another video, in the meantime ...

I post these videos that you may have missed.





Cheers

Ste


----------



## Sopranos (Oct 30, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> With the Drop Down Menù ( center of Ethera ) you can select the RAW sample in SYNHT and The vocal Phrases in the Vocal Phrase instrument.
> 
> ...



In your videos you're clicking on the top drop down and there are categories (Arp, BASS, BOX, etc). I don't get any drop down at all. 

I only get the middle drop down.


----------



## StefanoM (Oct 30, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> In your videos you're clicking on the top drop down and there are categories (Arp, BASS, BOX, etc). I don't get any drop down at all.
> 
> I only get the middle drop down.



Have you installed the Preset SNAPSHOTS ?

*1) Please locate Snapshot Presets Folder into the main folder ” Ethera EVI 2.0 “ that you have copy into your prefer HD . ( You Will Have a folder named : SNAPSHOT PRESETS and into this folder you have : ETHERA EVI SYNTH 1.0, ETHERA EVI SYNTH 2.0 A, ETHERA EVI TRUE LEGATO , ETHERA EVI VOCAL ARP, ETHERA EVI VOCAL PHRASES , these are the presets you need to copy ! )

2) In Your Computer locate Users/yourusername/documents/native instruments /User Content/Kontakt “ If you don’t have USER CONTENT/Kontakt folder , you can create it..see the video HOW TO CREATE USER CONTENT... ! On PC Windows that the patch is : This Pc /documents/native instruments/


3) Copy ( drag & drop ) the content of the folder Snapshot Presets of your Ethera EVI Library into “ Users/your user name/Documents/Native Instruments/User Content/kontakt

*
In ETHERA EVI Main Folder there are 3 VIDEOS " HOW TO INSTALL....."

Anyway

I'll put them here
*




*


----------



## Sopranos (Oct 30, 2018)

Perfect - that did it thanks!


----------



## rollasoc (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi,
Just installed this and then did the snapshot copy and updated the true legato file. 

With the scripted Legato, I'm just getting the image (See below), when I load it and no sound when I play a key.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

rollasoc said:


> Hi,
> Just installed this and then did the snapshot copy and updated the true legato file.
> 
> With the scripted Legato, I'm just getting the image (See below), when I load it and no sound when I play a key.



Hi, Its normal.

Select an Articulation! With the Red Keys. Open the Kontakt Keyboard window to show it.



Ste


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

I've created a new Video, I Show you a fast demo created with Ethera Evi 2.0: I Hope that can be Useful


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't own any zero-g products yet, and was on the fence about purchasing this, but saw on the zero-g website that if I sign up for their newsletter I'll get $15 off my first order. The website said that it could be used on any product costing more than $30, except vocaloids. So I decided to go for it. I signed up for the newsletter and got an e-mail with a discount code, but when I tried to use it to purchase EVI 2.0 it says the code is not valid. StefanoM - can you help me out?

EDIT - Thanks to StefanoM for the quick reply. I started an e-mail to zero-g support per his suggestion, but while doing so realized that perhaps what I thought was a zero in my discount code was actually a capital letter O. I tried that, and it worked! All is good and I'm downloading the library now!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> I don't own any zero-g products yet, and was on the fence about purchasing this, but saw on the zero-g website that if I sign up for their newsletter I'll get $15 off my first order. The website said that it could be used on any product costing more than $30, except vocaloids. So I decided to go for it. I signed up for the newsletter and got an e-mail with a discount code, but when I tried to use it to purchase EVI 2.0 it says the code is not valid. StefanoM - can you help me out?



Hi, 

Dear ReelToLogic, I can Help You for any Question , but not for this "commercial" question. I suggest you to contact the Zero-G Support at this mail: [email protected] they are super fast and good guys.

Ste


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 1, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Ok Guys:
> 
> For now, you can replace " Ethera EVI True Legato.nki " with this that has this little issue fixed.
> 
> ...




Since I just purchased this library today, can I assume that this new file is now included in my download, or do I still need to replace my Legato.nki with this file?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> Since I just purchased this library today, can I assume that this new file is now included in my download, or do I still need to replace my Legato.nki with this file?




I gave information to the guys at Zero-G to replace it.

I hope it has already been replaced. Otherwise then take it from above.

And...please Install the Snapshots , see the videos.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 1, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> I hope it has already been replaced. Otherwise then take it from above.


Thanks, Ste. How can new purchasers tell if the file has been replaced? Will it have a specific creation date or some other factor we can use to tell if it's the new file?


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 1, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> I've created a new Video, I Show you a fast demo created with Ethera Evi 2.0: I Hope that can be Useful



This is fantastic!

Do you have any effects or mastering on this track or is it all raw out of the box only that I hear?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> This is fantastic!
> 
> Do you have any effects or mastering on this track or is it all raw out of the box only that I hear?



Hi,

THANKS !

Yes all is out of the Ethera Evi,

For the Reverb on the vocal parts I'm using Valhalla, I love it on Ethera, usually with a long pre delay....so the first part of the Vocal is more "dry", in particular when I want a long reverb.

On the Vocal parts I usually use my UAD plug in ( 1176 emulation ) . The Vocal Talents in Ethera are sampled with all the possible dynamics, but in mix a correct compression is necessary.

The Evi Synth sounds ( synth, pad choir, piano, percussion...arp...etc etc ) are just the Preset Snapshots....Then, just some native EQ of Cubase..and a simple Limiter on the muster bus with just a little bit of limiting.

Ste


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 1, 2018)

ReelToLogic said:


> Thanks, Ste. How can new purchasers tell if the file has been replaced? Will it have a specific creation date or some other factor we can use to tell if it's the new file?



Yes, end of october... maybe 27 october...

if it's September it's still not updated on the server, and you can use mine.

Waiting for the server to update

STE


----------



## rollasoc (Nov 1, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, Its normal.
> 
> Select an Articulation! With the Red Keys. Open the Kontakt Keyboard window to show it.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll have a play later.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 2, 2018)

rollasoc said:


> Thanks. I'll have a play later.



Ok ! Perfect


----------



## playz123 (Nov 2, 2018)

Stephano…just curious…was the drone one finds on key A0 in Em/E 120BPM Phrases 38 and beyond in EVI 2 really meant to be there? Just curious because I really like it and think it was an excellent addition, intentional or not. It acts a wonderful “bed” when auditioning those phrases, so thank you!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 3, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Stephano…just curious…was the drone one finds on key A0 in Em/E 120BPM Phrases 38 and beyond in EVI 2 really meant to be there? Just curious because I really like it and think it was an excellent addition, intentional or not. It acts a wonderful “bed” when auditioning those phrases, so thank you!



Hi 

Yes, I thought it might be useful ( just for an inspiration on the fly..)

These drones are made with the "texture and pad samples" That you can found in the " Textures & Pad" Preset Snapshots, and in general with the raw samples of EVI 2.0.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi Guys!

A New Video ..... With a special " guest "

I Hope you like it.

Ste


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 4, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> A New Video ..... With a special " guest "
> 
> ...



FANTASTIC voice, fantastic vst, ETHERA is the BEST !! Fabulous !!!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Re. new video:
Outstanding vocals! Awesome in every sense of the word!


----------



## Jaap (Nov 4, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Re. new video:
> Outstanding vocals! Awesome in every sense of the word!



100.000% agree!

Just checked but still nothing on Bestservice. Hmmm


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 4, 2018)

Spectacular... one of my favorite VI's _ever_...


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks Guys !


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 4, 2018)

Clara !!! Wow !!! 

*@ StefanoM* ….. just excellent Video /Audio production ! *Congrats* !


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 5, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Clara !!! Wow !!!
> 
> *@ StefanoM* ….. just excellent Video /Audio production ! *Congrats* !



Hi @sostenuto Thank you very much.

In this video I tried to show two things.

1) The voice of Clara ( the real and awesome ) close to the Voice of Clara ( EVI True Legato ) is very close. (Uh, Ah and powerful epic OH). For example, when in the track the True Legato sounds the "Ah" Articulation as counterpoint, I Think is very close to the first part when Clara sings the Ah.


Also as emotionality, which is the most complicated thing to do in a Solo Vocal sample library.

This is Why, Ethera EVI has so many phrases ! To have almost the "Real" voice of Clara and all the emotionality.

But also the New True Legato is very emotional and when needed its powerful, for examples in the second part of the video when the True Legato sounds the Epic Oh.

2) Ethera EVI is a complete tool.

I Think that the Synth is a very useful Hybrid Synth .

With so many samples and presets created to make cinematic music.

Synth, Arps, Pianos, Textures, Percussions, Drones...etc etc...

Also In this video I've used only the sounds in the Ethera EVI Synth. I think it was enough to add just a bit of strings and a bit of real brass ..combined to the nice Hybrid Ethera Horns and other instruments, with an orchestral library to make it even more complete.

So , this is important to understand, because I think that its a great value for money.

A Complete Powerful Vocal library & A Powerful Wavetable Synth.

it was a lot of work to develop Ethera EVI but I'm satisfied.

Thanks for your feedbeeck.

Bye

Ste


----------



## Jaap (Nov 5, 2018)

Stefano, do you have any idea when it will be available on Bestservice?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 5, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Stefano, do you have any idea when it will be available on Bestservice?



Still nothing ?

mmm So ... 

I think in this week. 

Usually the delay is about 1 week or 2 week max from Zero-G & Time&Space.


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 5, 2018)

One of the best libraries (if not the best) on the market FOR THE MONEY. 

Excellent!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 5, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> One of the best libraries (if not the best) on the market FOR THE MONEY.
> 
> Excellent!



Thank you very much ! This is great.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 5, 2018)

I put together a quick track using only Ethera EVI 2 instruments. There's still a whole load of content I've not explored properly yet!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes @Mornats there's a lot of content in EVI 2.0

In these days I'm working on Several Trailers for FOX, and I'm using only Ethera EVI 2.0 and one of my prefer Orchestral Library for strings and real brass.

In your track I can hear the Felt Piano right ? I think only this piano it could be a library.

I Sampled a 1928 Felt Piano in a big studio at Pisa in Italy. Lovely Sound.

I post the video of the Felt Piano for other users. I think its a very nice "gift" of this library.





Ste


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 6, 2018)

I would also post this demo. I had posted a preview a while ago. This is the complete version. The True Legato of ETHERA EVI 2.0, is not a "classic" Legato ( opera ) , but it is a True Legato thought for the "cinematic" and Epic world ( trailer etc etc ). But this demo I think is very nice to show the various articulations also in a classical and very difficult context, like this song.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes, that's the felt piano. I think it's the Old Piano patch which fitted the feel of this one. It's quite a nice piano and a wonderful gift amongst all that content.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 6, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Stefano, do you have any idea when it will be available on Bestservice?


You may have thought of this already, but I just sent my Best Service receipt to support at Zero G, and they immediately altered my account so I could buy the upgrade from them at the correct price. So Best Service lost the little sale, but kudos to Zero G for solving the ‘problem’.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 6, 2018)

I created a PDF " version comparison " between : Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0.

Same Family, but different materials. 

Each has unique things, and different raw samples. 

Maybe can be useful.

Bye !


----------



## Jaap (Nov 7, 2018)

playz123 said:


> You may have thought of this already, but I just sent my Best Service receipt to support at Zero G, and they immediately altered my account so I could buy the upgrade from them at the correct price. So Best Service lost the little sale, but kudos to Zero G for solving the ‘problem’.



Yeah, though I wait till end of this week. I like it that I have so many things nicely and neat organised in my Bestservice account and busy till the end of the week with something else anyway, but for an other project that I am starting next week this could serve me well, so if it aint there this week I will definately do that. Good to know they solved it so smoothly!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 7, 2018)

QUESTION:

Is Ethera Series Useful For Making Trailer Music ?

Yes Of Course...

In this "long" Video I played some sounds. But they are really so many ..

Take some time and listen some sounds. 
Ethera EVI & Ethera Soundscapes have a giant arsenal of sounds ( About 40 Gig of samples ).

Bye !


----------



## spyder (Nov 10, 2018)

I have just purchased and downloaded ETHERA EVI. I see on this thread that people have been asked to "install the preset SNAPSHOTS" and "update the true legato file" I don't see anything in the manual about these issues - are they necessary in a new download? Also, do I need to do a Batch Resave and how do I do this? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2018)

spyder said:


> I have just purchased and downloaded ETHERA EVI. I see on this thread that people have been asked to "install the preset SNAPSHOTS" and "update the true legato file" I don't see anything in the manual about these issues - are they necessary in a new download? Also, do I need to do a Batch Resave and how do I do this? Sorry for all the questions!



Hi,

1) Batch- Re Save : Yes Its always useful to improve the loading.
2) True Legato: I Think Zero-G / Time&Space have update it. Anyway you can see in the TrueLegato Folder if the Ethera True Legato.nki is dated "October", in this case is ok. If it is dated "September" let me know.
3) The User Snapshots ! The User Snapshots are all the Presets ( for synth but also for Vocal Arp ). You can install it with an easy manual procedure.
Please see the Videos in this Thread or, just look into your Ethera EVI folder, there are 3 Videos " How To Install the Snapshots... " Its a very easy and fast procedure.

Let me know if you have problem about it.

Ste


----------



## spyder (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks Stefano, your reply is much appreciated. Ethera EVI looks really good!

1. I noticed the load times were slow so I will do a batch re-save. I don't know how to do that (I haven't done it for any other Kontakt instruments) so can you point me to any instructions? And presumably I have to install the presets BEFORE batch re-save?

2. The True Legato file is dated November 6, so I assume that's been updated. (Time and Space were the vendor)

3. I'll check the videos to see how to install the preset Snapshots.


----------



## Kony (Nov 10, 2018)

spyder said:


> 1. I noticed the load times were slow so I will do a batch re-save. I don't know how to do that (I haven't done it for any other Kontakt instruments) so can you point me to any instructions? And presumably I have to install the presets BEFORE batch re-save?


If you select file at the top of Kontakt, batch re-save is an option on the file dropdown. Select batch re-save and follow the prompts. It's fairly straight-forward. I would install everything and then batch re-save.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2018)

You Are Welcome Spyder!

Then.......

1) Please see the Image attached., open kontakt and click on the "gear" ....and select batch-re save. Then select Ethera EVI Folder....and wait for about 20/ 30 minutes that the procedure will be completed.

2) Ok Yes, I think its perfect.

3) Yes, see the videos...and if you have problem with the Snapshots Installation....please let me know.

Bye 

Ste


----------



## spyder (Nov 10, 2018)

Thanks Stefano and Kony! Sounds straightforward.


----------



## Sopranos (Nov 10, 2018)

Does batch re-save take up more HD space? Is it essentially saving/copying all the samples again in another folder?


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 10, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Does batch re-save take up more HD space? Is it essentially saving/copying all the samples again in another folder?


No , it basically archives the samples so Kontakt can find them faster for much improved load times. It shouldn't really add any space to your hard drive. It does not duplicate the samples or copy them , just streamlines the loading time for quick access.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 11, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> No , it basically archives the samples so Kontakt can find them faster for much improved load times. It shouldn't really add any space to your hard drive. It does not duplicate the samples or copy them , just streamlines the loading time for quick access.




Exactly! 

It Is Useful in particular when you move the folder library from HD to other disk, or when You extract the library for the first time from the .rar with continuata.

Anyway Following your feedback, Ethera EVI 2.0 & Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 have the Presets Snapshots. This made the batch re-save much faster. And with the Snapshots it is faster to load the Presets too. Unfortunately Kontakt does not allow a Snapshots saving for Multi Instrument, it would have been convenient. 

Ste


----------



## spyder (Nov 11, 2018)

Stefano, FYI my batch re-save took less than 20 minutes.

On another point I cannot get the Vocal Builder screen as seen in the handbook. I have the Legato nki's and the Phrases nki but when I click Vocal Builder Instrument I only get Phonemes, Sustains and Vocal arp nki's. What am I missing?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 11, 2018)

spyder said:


> Stefano, FYI my batch re-save took less than 20 minutes.
> 
> On another point I cannot get the Vocal Builder screen as seen in the handbook. I have the Legato nki's and the Phrases nki but when I click Vocal Builder Instrument I only get Phonemes, Sustains and Vocal arp nki's. What am I missing?




Hi . It is absolutely normal ! The Vocal Arp , Or Phonemes are based on the same Script " Vocal Builder" but with different materials. You Have a TAB named " Builder". With this tab You can select the phonemes, the samples, etc etc. The Vocal Arp instrument has also the Presen Snapshots. 

Please See this videos can be useful to understand How can you sue the Vocal Arp/Builder Instruments.






Bye


----------



## spyder (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks Stefano. But just finally, my screen seems to be different in the tab area than the manual or the video. No problem because I can do what is needed, but has there been any presentation update or am I just looking at the wrong thing?

By the way, I'm loving Ethera - very impressive and what a great voice!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 11, 2018)

spyder said:


> Thanks Stefano. But just finally, my screen seems to be different in the tab area than the manual or the video. No problem because I can do what is needed, but has there been any presentation update or am I just looking at the wrong thing?
> 
> By the way, I'm loving Ethera - very impressive and what a great voice!



Thank You !

Anyway ...Mmm its all ok...but

You should drop the bar to view the Kontakt TABs ( builder...Fx...Arps...) It is important. Please See the arrow in my pic attached. Or you should re-size the kontakt windows, for a more large windows.


----------



## spyder (Nov 11, 2018)

Yes, I do scroll to get the builder tabs, however, I was actually talking about the top part where the titles are. (To the right of the wrench tool). No big deal though!


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 11, 2018)

spyder said:


> Yes, I do scroll to get the builder tabs, however, I was actually talking about the top part where the titles are. (To the right of the wrench tool). No big deal though!



Ohh Ok , I'm sorry, I did not understand, Ok, because in Ethera EVI 1.0 the Vocal Arp Instrument was called " Vocal Builder", In EVI 2.0 I re-named it in Vocal Arp. But they're the same thing, only now there are Snapshots, and new samples.


----------



## spyder (Nov 11, 2018)

Ah! That explains it then - you've changed the name! Now it makes sense - thanks for the clarification.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 11, 2018)

spyder said:


> Stefano, FYI my batch re-save took less than 20 minutes.


We actually had a long discussion about the batch resave time required when Ethera EVI was first released.....it took well over an hour. Stefano thought it was due to all the synth patches. So this time we were pleasantly surprised when it ‘only’ took 15-20 minutes for EVI 2. Obviously Stephano made improvements. In any case, because there were questions about batch resave here, note that it is not only useful for this library, but for most Kontakt libraries and will, in most instances, make loading patches much faster.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 11, 2018)

playz123 said:


> We actually had a long discussion about the batch resave time required when Ethera EVI was first released.....it took well over an hour. Stefano thought it was due to all the synth patches. So this time we were pleasantly surprised when it ‘only’ took 15-20 minutes for EVI 2. Obviously Stephano made improvements. In any case, because there were questions about batch resave here, note that it is not only useful for this library, but for most Kontakt libraries and will, in most instances, make loading patches much faster.




Of Course !

Indeed ! The long time required by the first version was caused by the many SYNH presets in the nki format ( over 800 ). Now they have all been converted to Preset Snapshots. In this way the Batch RE-Save is much faster ( as well as for loading the presets)
Too bad that Kontakt does not provide snapshots to save Multi Rack for Multi Instruments. Otherwise I would have also converted the Multi Presets in Snapshots, and the Batch Re-Save would have been even faster.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 12, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how many GB the legato vocal samples take up now?


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 12, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Can anyone tell me how many GB the legato vocal samples take up now?



About 1,5 Giga uncompressed... . Are 4 Articulations ( UH , AH , OH and Close Oh ) , All articulations have multi-sampling. You can control by midi velocity a different transition or sustain.

Take a Look : 

Cheers !


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2018)

Update regarding Best Service. If you have bought it via Bestservice, just go to your account, click on generate new download links and the 2.0 version is there. Martin from Bestservice pointed me out to this (gosh I like this company, always swift and accurate in answering!)
Downloading now and looking forward to work with this Stefano!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Nov 13, 2018)

should have waited, I bought it via bestservice too but had not thought about asking for upgrade so bought the upgrade from time and space....
and, yes: they are BESTSERVICE


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2018)

KarlHeinz said:


> should have waited, I bought it via bestservice too but had not thought about asking for upgrade so bought the upgrade from time and space....
> and, yes: they are BESTSERVICE



I never checked my account to see if the installers where updated to be honest as I thought it would show up as a new product, but it still shows Ethera EVI (without the 2.0). So probably it was already there for some time in the accounts, but I wrote a mail yesterday to them to see what the status was.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 13, 2018)

Really loving this new version! Great content!

Small question regarding the snapshots. Is it correct that there are no snapshots for Synth 2.0B?
Copied everything from the snapshot folder over to my Kontakt user content folder and working correct, but I had no snapshots for the synth 2.0B - just a minor thing though for me, but just curious.

Edit: In the manual that was provided at my Bestservice download there was no info on how to install the snapshots btw, maybe something to add?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 13, 2018)

Jaap said:


> Really loving this new version! Great content!
> 
> Small question regarding the snapshots. Is it correct that there are no snapshots for Synth 2.0B?
> Copied everything from the snapshot folder over to my Kontakt user content folder and working correct, but I had no snapshots for the synth 2.0B - just a minor thing though for me, but just curious.
> ...



I seem to remember reading somewhere (could even be this thread) that you can copy the snapshots from synth 1.0 over to the snapshot folder for synth 2.0B.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 14, 2018)

michelsimons said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere (could even be this thread) that you can copy the snapshots from synth 1.0 over to the snapshot folder for synth 2.0B.



Yes ! Its Correct. 

Synth 1.0 & Synth 2.0B have the same "waverom". But with a different Audio Engine. So the Preset Snapshots can be copied...but " maybe" some presets may sound different.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey Everyone !

Some Users regarding Ethera EVI 2.0 Vocal True Legato Instrument Ask me :

*Can you tell me how many dynamic layers EVI 2.0 Legato has? 
How many GB of disk space does the EVI 2.0 Legato instrument take? 
Could you send me a short snippet of the legato instrument (any instrument) - going from softest to loudest dynamic (With the sound as dry as possible - no reverb) ?*


In EVI True Legato 2.0 we have 4 articulations with up to 3 Layer of Multisamples for the Legato intervals as well as for the sustains. These samples are controlled by Midi Velocity. Its about 1.2 GigaBytes.

So we have a "real" dynamic .

For example a Lower Velocity triggers a sample ( for example softer ) with a higher velocity there is a different sample ( often more powerful or with a different interpretation) .

In this way the voice is really to close the "real", in my opinion.

There are not loops, we have, real dynamic, real decay and release.

In Addition to these things we can also control the "micro-dynamic " with the Midi CC 01 ( Mod Wheel ) .

I did this video. I'm Sorry for the bad melody that I played but its just an example of the 4 Articulations with the different midi velocity ( different legato intervals or sustains ) and with the Midi CC 01 which controls the micro-dynamic.

I hope it is also useful for you friends of the forum.

In the Next Days, I Will Prepare a Tutorial Video with some EVI & SOUNDSCAPES " Sound Design " elements loaded in a Template. Useful for the sound design of Trailers and Cinematic Music.

Bye Bye !

Ste


----------



## whiskers (Dec 5, 2018)

@StefanoM and others - loving Ethera EVI 2.0! Noticed that Zero-G seems to be running a Christmas sale. I feel i'm pretty covered on the Synth side of things, but is there any of your Ethera libraries you feel compliment EVI 2.0 well that would be worth getting? Perhaps more on the vocal side of things? Or are they somewhat redundant to each other? Was wondering about Soundscapes or Ethera 2, but not really sure how the series stacks on each other. Thoughts?


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 5, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @StefanoM and others - loving Ethera EVI 2.0! Noticed that Zero-G seems to be running a Christmas sale. I feel i'm pretty covered on the Synth side of things, but is there any of your Ethera libraries you feel compliment EVI 2.0 well that would be worth getting? Perhaps more on the vocal side of things? Or are they somewhat redundant to each other? Was wondering about Soundscapes or Ethera 2, but not really sure how the series stacks on each other. Thoughts?


Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 is also awesome (I have both).... certainly worth getting and different content.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 5, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 is also awesome (I have both).... certainly worth getting and different content.


Thanks. Just realized the sale didn't extend to Ethera but I'll keep an eye on Soundscapes 2.0 for sure.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi guys. I try to develop every new Ethera as a perfect companion of the previous ones.
And the cross-grade coupon helps this philosophy.
This is my idea. I try to put things that I could not do in the previous version. Ethera 2.0 (blue) is the first, it is only vocal. True legato is not as excellent as EVI or Soundscapes. But for many applications it can be useful, such as the OH articulation a little more Celtic. Then there are many phrases. Anyway... For now, Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 is perhaps the perfect companion for EVI. In my Opinion.
And lastly I put..Ethera 2.0.

Many Cheers.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 5, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hi guys. I try to develop every new Ethera as a perfect companion of the previous ones.
> And the cross-grade coupon helps this philosophy.
> This is my idea. I try to put things that I could not do in the previous version. Ethera 2.0 (blue) is the first, it is only vocal. True legato is not as excellent as EVI or Soundscapes. But for many applications it can be useful, such as the OH articulation a little more Celtic. Then there are many phrases. Anyway... For now, Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 is perhaps the perfect companion for EVI. In my Opinion.
> And lastly Ethera 2.0.




Thank you, Stefano! Love you work; also, I have to say, for a developer, I believe you truly post some of the best demos/walkthroughs of your products. Really nice to see.

Tutto il meglio per te e Clara


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 5, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Thank you, Stefano! Love you work; also, I have to say, for a developer, I believe you truly post some of the best demos/walkthroughs of your products. Really nice to see.
> 
> Tutto il meglio per te e Clara



Oh... In Italian ! eheh ! 

Grazie !


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 11, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> I've created a new Video, I Show you a fast demo created with Ethera Evi 2.0: I Hope that can be Useful



Hi Stefano!

Do you have the project stems you can share for this one? It's fantastic and I'd love to dissect how you used Ethera EVI. I can message you my email. 

Cheers!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 12, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Hi Stefano!
> 
> Do you have the project stems you can share for this one? It's fantastic and I'd love to dissect how you used Ethera EVI. I can message you my email.
> 
> Cheers!



Hey Soprano , 

of Course, 

I can prepare it for tonight !

Cheers

Ste


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 12, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hey Soprano ,
> 
> of Course,
> 
> ...


Great! I work in Logic but maybe I can setup the track with the stems and EVI settings. 

Cheers!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Great! I work in Logic but maybe I can setup the track with the stems and EVI settings.
> 
> Cheers!



Hello,

here the link to download Tracks Stem... from Demo Live Show...

I Hope that can be useful !

https://mab.to/kzgmtqobV

Bye

Ste


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hello,
> 
> here the link to download Tracks Stem... from Demo Live Show...
> 
> ...


Hi Ste!

Its not the actual midi stems though? I cannot see what is going on...its basically just wav file?


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Hi Ste!
> 
> Its not the actual midi stems though? I cannot see what is going on...its basically just wav file?




Yes I can export Also Midi , but it is a Cubase Project... so if you use logic is very hard ....re-assign the correct Ethera EVI patches, etc etc...


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Yes I can export Also Midi , but it is a Cubase Project... so if you use logic is very hard ....re-assign the correct Ethera EVI patches, etc etc...


I can try to follow your video and apply the right patches to each midi? Hmm bummer it's such a great track it would've been nice to see what's going on in it.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> I can try to follow your video and apply the right patches to each midi? Hmm bummer it's such a great track it would've been nice to see what's going on in it.



If you want tomorrow I can make a video where I show you track by track what happens and I show you what I used ...


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 13, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> If you want tomorrow I can make a video where I show you track by track what happens and I show you what I used ...


That would be awesome!!

Cheers.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 13, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> That would be awesome!!
> 
> Cheers.




Ok ! Perfect !


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 14, 2018)

Hey Guys here the video...



I hope that will be helpful 

Bye 

Ste


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 14, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Hey Guys here the video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is awesome!! Thanks so much! Super helpful and I can't wait to go through it. 

Cheers!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 16, 2018)

Thank so much for doing this informative video, Stefano. Very much appreciate it, it was helpful, and provided insight into how you composed the piece.


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 17, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Thank so much for doing this informative video, Stephano. Very much appreciate it, it was helpful, and provided insight into how you composed the piece.




you are welcome !


----------



## playz123 (Dec 17, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> you are welcome !


And so sorry, Stefano, about the misspelling of your name in my previous post. I can blame my spell checker for that one!


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 18, 2018)

playz123 said:


> And so sorry, Stefano, about the misspelling of your name in my previous post. I can blame my spell checker for that one!


 
Oh Don't Worry ! 

You have to bear my English in the videos hehe !

Bye


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2018)

@Dirk Ehlert did a nice walkthrough yesterday on twitch:


----------



## Sopranos (Dec 20, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> @Dirk Ehlert did a nice walkthrough yesterday on twitch:



Is there a second part to this video? 

Cheers!


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 20, 2018)

Sopranos said:


> Is there a second part to this video?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, on Dirk's Twitch channel. Here's the direct link to part 2:


----------



## StefanoM (Dec 21, 2018)

Yep....Always great Dirk !


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

I just purchased this at Christmas time, and I'm slowly trying to learn it. I'm actually very frustrated at this point:

1) In the vocal arp instrument, I really don't understand the "Time" function. I'm still playing with it, but at some points it just skips over some of the slots. I'm continuing to work on that.

2) I skimmed through the thread, but didn't see this problem. When loading up the True Legato instrument in Kontakt 6, playing a note will play just a snippet of the sample (less than half a second). Turning Legato off will play the whole sample. This problem does not occur with Kontakt 5. However, the problem does occur with both versions of Kontakt if I load them into Cubase 10.

Going to have to take a break from this, really frustrated.


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't have 6 yet otherwise I would test...


----------



## whiskers (Jan 6, 2019)

I can try to test w/ 6 whenever I get my pc back up and running


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you. What is odd is that even Kontakt 5 exhibits the behavior as well, but only within Cubase. This makes me think I have some setting wrong.

The processed Legato instruments have the same behavior.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 6, 2019)

husker said:


> Thank you. What is odd is that even Kontakt 5 exhibits the behavior as well, but only within Cubase. This makes me think I have some setting wrong.


Never had the issue with K6 - Cubase 8, will try with 10


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm starting to think I have something seriously wrong with my Kontakt 6 and legato. Now my Cinematic Studio strings legato patches are not working correctly. On the sustain patch, a note will play then automatically go up an octave, just before going down again. Only with Legato turned on. No issue with Kontakt 5.


----------



## Dandezebra (Jan 6, 2019)

Something is wonked... Stand alone too or just in DAW?


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

Stand alone as well


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

Something is really wonked with Kontakt. Any legato instrument does the same thing - CSS, Native Instruments Symphony series, Ethera, etc.

A reinstall of Kontakt didn't fix the issue either. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 6, 2019)

Consider the possibility of a controller issue. Something like a short in your pedal could have all sorts of weird side effects.

An issue I have had is on my Nektar Panorama pressing the sustain causes Kontakt volume to max out unless I unload the patch or manually turn down the sound...until I reset my controller. Then everything works as it should...till it glitches out again. Bad pedal is what I suspect for me.

It could be a similar issue, or some setting in your controller going bonkers.


----------



## husker (Jan 6, 2019)

I thought of that, but can't really see anything in Midi-OX. I just have an FA-08. This seems to be limited only to Kontakt 6 in standalone, but Kontakt 5 and 6 within Cubase - Kontakt 5 standalone is fine.

I'll post something on the NI forums I guess. I don't want to derail the EVI thread any further, as this is clearly not a problem with EVI.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 7, 2019)

husker said:


> I thought of that, but can't really see anything in Midi-OX. I just have an FA-08. This seems to be limited only to Kontakt 6 in standalone, but Kontakt 5 and 6 within Cubase - Kontakt 5 standalone is fine.
> 
> I'll post something on the NI forums I guess. I don't want to derail the EVI thread any further, as this is clearly not a problem with EVI.





Hi @husker , 

Yes no problem with the legato on Kontakt 6 !

I Think that you have a different problem ( maybe midi ? )

About the "Vocal Arp " its simpler. Please see my videos !









The " TIME " menù of the Builder Tab sets the musical value before that each steps will be changed.

For example, if you set the value "Time" on 8th and you play a chord, melody or arp in 8th or under this value, the step will not be changed. 
Instead if you play 16th, or above the 16th ...the steps will be change, etc

So the "TIME" is a "Threshold," if you trigger notes with the same value or under the Time value the steps don't chance. If you will trigger notes with value above the "time", the steps will be changed.

To Understand You can try in this way:

In the Arpeggiator TAB create an Arperggiator set on 8th, then In the builder create a vocal sequence with a lenght of 2 or 3 steps with different samples selected, then set the "time value" on 8th and play a chord. 
The Arpeggiator goes and triggers the first sample selected but the steps will not be changed. If you change the Time value on 8th T or above , the steps will be change.

The Time value is useful with the Arpeggiator On , but also with the arpeggiator put in OFF, for example to create a complex chord for back vocal.

Another useful way to use the Vocal Arp/Builder is play with the "off set " slider in combination with attack, decay, and sustain, and the arpeggiator in ON.
The Vocal Arp Instrument is a very nice creative vocal tool.

Anyway there is many snapshot presets to start. Have you installed the User Snapshots ?

NB: for everyone PLEASE , Install the snapshots! Otherwise you miss so many sound possibilities, ready to go !










Thanks !

Cheers !


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 7, 2019)

I am going to have to look into this product line for no other reason than this developer’s responsiveness in this thread. Awesome.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 7, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I am going to have to look into this product line for no other reason than this developer’s responsiveness in this thread. Awesome.



Thank You Very Much. @NYC Composer
I'm glad what you said.

I'm a Sound Designer & Composer before a Developer, so is very important to me that my products
are understood and used well, and I'm glad to do everything possible to help the users for this.

Ciao !

Ste


----------



## whiskers (Jan 7, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> I am going to have to look into this product line for no other reason than this developer’s responsiveness in this thread. Awesome.


At the risk of sounding like a shill, the amount (and quality) of content you get for sub 100$ is incredible


----------



## Sopranos (Jan 7, 2019)

whiskers said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill, the amount (and quality) of content you get for sub 100$ is incredible


Agree with this. It's a no-brainer purchase for me. One of my best purchases ever and Stefano is incredibly supportive.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you Guys ! 
This makes me very happy and I will always try to do my best. Thank you.


----------



## Zero&One (Jan 7, 2019)

whiskers said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill, the amount (and quality) of content you get for sub 100$ is incredible



I agree, EVI is probably one of my best purchases of 2018. The quality and content is amazing. My wallet also loves this library!


----------



## husker (Jan 7, 2019)

I got my Kontakt issue resolved! Just to be clear, there is NO problem with the Legato in EVI. Everything works perfectly. 

(Turns out there was a midi/controller issue as both @JonSolo and @StefanoM suggested).


----------



## husker (Jan 7, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi @husker ,
> 
> The " TIME " menù of the Builder Tab sets the musical value before that each steps will be changed.
> 
> ...



@StefanoM 

Thank you very much for this explanation - I would have never figured that out. You examples were the key!

Agree with everyone else - the product is amazing for the small cost. Soundscapes will definitely be one of my next purchases.


----------



## StefanoM (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks @husker .

Much of the quality of the product is thanks to Clara 

without her Voice and Talent , The Ethera series would not have existed.



Ciao!


----------



## playz123 (Jan 8, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Thanks @husker .
> 
> Much of the quality of the product is thanks to Clara
> 
> ...



WOW....WOW! Incredible and amazing!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 8, 2019)

I was just playing the video above when a wind gust (Ohio) rang all of my windchimes on the porch.......what an amazing combination..........made my day.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 22, 2019)

For anyone that had their eye on it but was waiting for a discount, Ethera EVI 2.0 is 36% off for 48hrs at Zero-G. I believe if it's your first purchase and you subscribe to their newsletter, you get a 10% off code emailed, so they might stack.


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 22, 2019)

Yes its a great discount...and open the door for the "cross grade" coupon... maybe can be usefully... in the next future


----------



## whiskers (Feb 22, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Yes its a great discount...and open the door for the "cross grade" coupon... maybe can be usefully... in the next future


I saw your YouTube preview! Colour me intrigued!


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 22, 2019)

whiskers said:


> I saw your YouTube preview! Colour me intrigued!




nice things...


----------



## Mornats (Feb 23, 2019)

New library? Can I just give you my money now? :D 

The clip on YouTube looks like this is more of the Evi/Soundscapes type content than vocal. Very intrigued!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 23, 2019)

If i have Ethera soundscapes 2.0 - is EVI based on the same material? Is it an extension? Is it overkill if i have Ethera soundscapes 2.0? 
They say there's an additional 20% discount if you own previous Ethera libraries, so it seems this would cost me $48 instead of $60, should i chose to grab this...


----------



## Mornats (Feb 23, 2019)

Evi and Soundscapes go well together and are complimentary rather than being overkill. I consider each Ethera to be an extension of the range rather than being more of the same.


----------



## Sopranos (Feb 23, 2019)

It's different and WELL worth the $99.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 23, 2019)

Sopranos said:


> It's different and WELL worth the $99.


That and it's got a ton more content than just vocal legato (though that may be it's standout feature)


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 23, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> If i have Ethera soundscapes 2.0 - is EVI based on the same material? Is it an extension? Is it overkill if i have Ethera soundscapes 2.0?
> They say there's an additional 20% discount if you own previous Ethera libraries, so it seems this would cost me $48 instead of $60, should i chose to grab this...



Hi, Every Ethera present and future is developed to be a continuous expansion. For this there is the cross grade coupon !


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 23, 2019)

Mornats said:


> New library? Can I just give you my money now? :D
> 
> The clip on YouTube looks like this is more of the Evi/Soundscapes type content than vocal. Very intrigued!




Heheh...
a lot of work ... and then you'll see


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 23, 2019)

whiskers said:


> That and it's got a ton more content than just vocal legato (though that may be it's standout feature)


Yes, it has so much other stuff—well all the Etheras do—that I often forget everything that's in it. My only complaint—and this isn't really a complaint—is that the conception is so vast it's sometimes hard for me to get my head around what the library (and the Ethera line) is about, so I default to: "Ethera EVI is a wonderful legato library with some other stuff." Which isn't really fair.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it has so much other stuff—well all the Etheras do—that I often forget everything that's in it. My only complaint—and this isn't really a complaint—is that the conception is so vast it's sometimes hard for me to get my head around what the library (and the Ethera line) is about, so I default to: "Ethera EVI is a wonderful legato library with some other stuff." Which isn't really fair.


Evi 2.0 always felt like a one stop shop for hybrid scoring to me.


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 23, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Yes, it has so much other stuff—well all the Etheras do—that I often forget everything that's in it. My only complaint—and this isn't really a complaint—is that the conception is so vast it's sometimes hard for me to get my head around what the library (and the Ethera line) is about, so I default to: "Ethera EVI is a wonderful legato library with some other stuff." Which isn't really fair.




Eheh ! Yes its true. The first Ethera was only a vocal library . From Ethera soundscapes I created a new Line , All In One tool . Vocal and Hybrid Synth... and more... Now this is the Line.. a complete tool for sound design and production. for now and for the future release..... 

Ps: remember the snapshots


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Feb 23, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi, Every Ethera present and future is developed to be a continuous expansion. For this there is the cross grade coupon !


Thanks, bought it for $48 !
W H A T the hell? I'm just going thru this and it is gigantic!! I mean, with the synth section this is more like a full on workstation with drum loops, drum kits, guitars, basses, pads, pianos, fx (risers, downers), braaaams etc etc. It just happens to have a friggin' great vocal instrument/s


----------



## Sopranos (Feb 23, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Thanks, bought it for $48 !
> W H A T the hell? I'm just going thru this and it is gigantic!! I mean, with the synth section this is more like a full on workstation with drum loops, drum kits, guitars, basses, pads, pianos, fx (risers, downers), braaaams etc etc. It just happens to have a friggin' great vocal instrument/s


Yeah it's simply insane at that price. No brainer indeed.


----------



## Covent Garden (Feb 25, 2019)

Bought the whole line and never regret. It's a no brainer. So versatile! Worth every cent. Think of the inspiring ROLY instrument patches for really amazing playable legato! And Stefano is one of the developers who is available, when you need help! And Clara has a fantastic voice! An I am very excited to see what's coming next ...


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 25, 2019)

Covent Garden said:


> Bought the whole line and never regret. It's a no brainer. So versatile! Worth every cent. Think of the inspiring ROLY instrument patches for really amazing playable legato! And Stefano is one of the developers who is available, when you need help! And Clara has a fantastic voice! An I am very excited to see what's coming next ...




Thank you so much !

I think that you will be very Happy to see what's coming next.... 

a nice Add On to EVI and Soundscapes .


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 25, 2019)

I haven't explored what I have already and I want more... Dang it!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Guys,

A New Demo Of Ethera EVI Emotive True Legato


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 24, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> A New Demo Of Ethera EVI Emotive True Legato



Beautiful! Just keeps getting better...


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 24, 2019)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Beautiful! Just keeps getting better...



Thank you so much, it is just a new Demo, but this is always the same version Ethera EVI 2.0.

But maybe in the next days there will be a great news 

Ste


----------



## husker (Apr 24, 2019)

Love the new demo, but man I can't make it sound like that. I bought a couple of 8Dio choirs last year, and I can't make the sound even close to real. Going to open a thread for help soon.


----------



## jneebz (Apr 24, 2019)

Man, I SO wish there were non-vibrato samples...


----------



## TheSigillite (Apr 24, 2019)

@StefanoM So tell me more about these "New ETHERA Strings".


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 24, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Man, I SO wish there were non-vibrato samples...



Hi,

Non Vibrato Samples There are in Ethera 2.0 ( the first Ethera and only Vocal Library ), but is a more Static Legato.
In Ethera EVI The Real Vibrato is important , The Uh an Ah are based on natural vibrato to give movement, I don't like the "static" vocal library, is good for a choir maybe, but not much for a solo and not Lyrical vocal library, in my opinion.

In Ethera EVI the Vibrato Starts always with some ms of delay from the sample start...as if it were sung live..so the first part is without vibrato or less vibrato...and in the ending part the vibrato starts. Like in a real situation.

Anyway The OH and Close OH Articulations have less vibrato, and also in the Uh Articulation there are samples with less vibrato. Ethera EVI has up 3 Multi-Layers sampling via midi velocity.



Cheers !


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 24, 2019)

TheSigillite said:


> @StefanoM So tell me more about these "New ETHERA Strings".



ehhe..

It is a very nice Hybrid Texture Pad Strings.... in the next days I believe there will be news.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 24, 2019)

husker said:


> Love the new demo, but mn
> I can't make it sound like that. I bought a couple of 8Dio choirs last year, and I can't make the sound even close to real. Going to open a thread for help soon.



Ethera EVI Emotive Legato , as you can see in many videos in my You Tube Channel, or in the official Zero-G Channel, is a very playable True Legato. In My Official Product Videos Often I Played "live " the True Legato, Without Midi Editing.

There are some things to understand for the Best Results.

1) Multi-Sampling: In Ethera EVI or Soundscapes Each Sustains, or Legato Transitions have up to 3 different samples controlled by midi velocity. For examples from 0 to 60, 60 to 90, 90 to 127..just for example. This is important, because so you can choose the best solution during the playing or midi editing. Stronger notes, With Ethnic ornaments, etc etc....

2) Think like a singer. The Voice is not a Violin. Is so important understand How a Voice works. The right phrase, the right break. The time of breath gives credibility. Especially in a solo voice.

3) Understand what the True Legato can do and what can't do. Each True legato have some limits. For example the Emotive True Legato of Ethera EVI and Ethera Soundscapes is perfect for creating "Emotive" Vocal lines. With slow-medium tempo melody, for epic emotive melodic theme... But is not so good for a very Fast legato transition. There is the control "speed" which can speed up the transition , but not so good as if the legato were done fast.

4) Mixing: Compression , Eq, Reverberation are so important ( like with a "real" singer ) . In Ethera EVI for example the samples have been made with all the possibile dynamics, so is very important the use of a correct compression in the mix . The Reverb also is important... I usually use a reverb like Valhalla Reverb , with a very large pre-delay ( also 300ms) and a decay up to 6 or 7 sec in some case also 10 or above. The large pre-delay is useful to keep the first part of the vocal "In face" and more dry , but with a nice ethereal tail. Maybe you can use a second reverb like a plate with a short pre-delay... and short decay.. with a little % of wet signal, just to give a " room" .

5) Quantize: For the best result is important that each notes are not hard "quantized" to the grid. I Suggest to editing a single notes after the recording, and try a little bit of little off-set movement. Because the solo voice is complex... so in many situation a little bit movement of midi note give a best result, for the legato but also for the sustains.

So these are just some maybe "stupid" advices , but very useful.

Cheers


----------



## TheSigillite (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> ehhe..
> 
> It is a very nice Hybrid Texture Pad Strings.... in the next days I believe there will be news.


I see what you did there! Nice tease. Can't wait to hear about it. You can have my money now if you wish. With EVI 2.0 you've already made a loyal customer.


----------



## Mornats (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> in the next days I believe there will be news.


Good timing, I got paid today :D


----------



## Covent Garden (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Ethera EVI Emotive Legato , as you can see in many videos in my You Tube Channel, or in the official Zero-G Channel, is a very playable True Legato. In My Official Product Videos Often I Played "live " the True Legato, Without Midi Editing.
> 
> There are some things to understand for the Best Results.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefano, a video of all relevant settings of mixing (reverb, Compression, EQ) and ETHERA settings would be really appreciated. So you'll get what you see. To show the special tricks to get the most out of ETHERA libs

BTW I love all ETHERA libs
Cheers - Markus


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 25, 2019)

Covent Garden said:


> Hi Stefano, a video of all relevant settings of mixing (reverb, Compression, EQ) and ETHERA settings would be really appreciated. So you'll get what you see. To show the special tricks to get the most out of ETHERA libs
> 
> BTW I love all ETHERA libs
> Cheers - Markus




Of Course... I Will do it... in the next days

Its a pleasure !


----------



## Covent Garden (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Of Course... I Will do it... in the next days
> 
> Its a pleasure !


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 25, 2019)

Covent Garden said:


>



I ask you only as always to be tolerant for my " unconventional" english


----------



## Covent Garden (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> I ask you only as always to be tolerant for my " unconventional" english


It's hard for a stupid german like me to get rid of Oxford English and believe me, I would not notice the difference


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 25, 2019)

Covent Garden said:


> Hi Stefano, a video of all relevant settings of mixing (reverb, Compression, EQ) and ETHERA settings would be really appreciated. So you'll get what you see. To show the special tricks to get the most out of ETHERA libs
> 
> BTW I love all ETHERA libs
> Cheers - Markus


Everybody loves Ethera!!!


----------



## whiskers (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> I ask you only as always to be tolerant for my " unconventional" english


your English is much better than _mio italiano_ which is non-existent


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 25, 2019)

whiskers said:


> your English is much better than _mio italiano_ which is non-existent



Ahah ok Whiskers ...

We can do an exchange , some simple Italian Lesson for some English grammar tips .


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Apr 25, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> I ask you only as always to be tolerant for my " unconventional" english


Stefano, we would love your work and could understand it if you only spoke "Martian"


----------



## ltmusic (Apr 26, 2019)

I am searching for powerful ethnic vovals (phrases and legato) particularly on the high register. 
From the demos ..I can say that Evi 2 is what I want .
On the other hand is also like Orchestral tool's " Ethnic inspiration " which is on sale now. 
Can anyone help me decide ? 
Thanks


----------



## TheSigillite (Apr 26, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> I am searching for powerful ethnic vovals (phrases and legato) particularly on the high register.
> From the demos ..I can say that Evi 2 is what I want .
> On the other hand is also like Orchestral tool's " Ethnic inspiration " which is on sale now.
> Can anyone help me decide ?
> Thanks



Orchestral Tool's Ethnic Inspiration is one vocal patch that does legato really well. E.V.I. 2.0 is not only the legato vocal patch, but a synth, percussion instruments, keys, fx, pads, vocal phrases, as far as value goes, EVI 2.0 all the way! The voices are different and if Ethnic is the sound you need then Ethnic Inspirations will fill this better. My vote between these two, will always go to EVI 2.0. I have both as well.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 26, 2019)

TheSigillite said:


> Orchestral Tool's Ethnic Inspiration is one vocal patch that does legato really well. E.V.I. 2.0 is not only the legato vocal patch, but a synth, percussion instruments, keys, fx, pads, vocal phrases, as far as value goes, EVI 2.0 all the way! The voices are different and if Ethnic is the sound you need then Ethnic Inspirations will fill this better. My vote between these two, will always go to EVI 2.0. I have both as well.


The amount of content in EVI 2.0 is truly remarkable and I often forget about it because the voice is so utterly compelling. That said, the Ethnic Inspirations voice is also very good and it's a completely different type of voice, though I find it a little harder to manage than EVI 2.0. EVI 2.0 is just scripted such that it fits very well with the way I play.


----------



## musicisum (Apr 26, 2019)

TheSigillite said:


> Orchestral Tool's Ethnic Inspiration is one vocal patch that does legato really well. E.V.I. 2.0 is not only the legato vocal patch, but a synth, percussion instruments, keys, fx, pads, vocal phrases, as far as value goes, EVI 2.0 all the way! The voices are different and if Ethnic is the sound you need then Ethnic Inspirations will fill this better. My vote between these two, will always go to EVI 2.0. I have both as well.


Yeah and the amount of inspiration you get from all these synths, percussions, keys, arps, effects and ambient sounds is quite stunning... Kudos to @StefanoM !


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 26, 2019)

ltmusic said:


> I am searching for powerful ethnic vovals (phrases and legato) particularly on the high register.
> From the demos ..I can say that Evi 2 is what I want .
> On the other hand is also like Orchestral tool's " Ethnic inspiration " which is on sale now.
> Can anyone help me decide ?
> Thanks



Hi,

Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 are an All In One Hybrid Composing Library and have a very playable Solo Vocal True Legato perfect for Emotive Vocal Melodies.
With up to 3 multi-sampling layers controlled by midi velocity. So for many Legato Intervals there are also the "Ethnic Ornaments".

Ethera EVI 2.0 has 4 Articulations ( AH , UH, OH, Close OH ). Soundscapes has 1 Articulation, always with multi-layering samples.

Ethera EVI ( and all other Ethera ) has also many vocal phrases ( EVI about 1000, and also Ethnic ) and as other users said , synth, textures..a Felt Piano..and many cinematic instruments.

Orchestral Tools Ethnic Inspiration is very nice too, I love It. I have this product. And I Can say that is a very different library.

Ignoring the other things like Vocal Phrases, Synth, Vocal Arp..etc etc....that has EVI or Soundscapes, and speaking only of the Vocal True Legato, the Emotive True Legato featured in EVI is very different from Ethnic Inspiration...

So..why don't you take both? They work very well together, and the price is very interesting, as for the orchestral library.. the best way... is have more different strings, different brass..etc etc

Here a video of some Vocal Phrases in Ethera EVI 2.0


And Here I Play Around with the Emotive True Legato, and for example at about 14.00 I play with different midi velocities so I Triggered the Ethnic Ornament on Uh Articulation :




And this is a Demo of Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 As you can listen the True Legato of Ethera Soundscapes is a little bit more "close sound" and dark on the low range.. 



I Hope that can be useful !

Cheers

Ste


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Apr 27, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,


I think i found a "bug" on the library, unless i'm doing something wrong. 
I'm on the synth 1.0 instrument, going thru the funky guitar loops. They are organized by scales: funky loops c, funky loops d, e, f, g and so on. 
Yet, when i load each up - i notice they are all on the same scale, always. It uses the sample "guitar02 funky D 99 Bpm", whether i load up funky guitar loops E, or F or whatever. 
So basically there are several funky guitar loops presets that say they are supposed to be on different scales - but are all on the same scale.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 27, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I think i found a "bug" on the library, unless i'm doing something wrong.
> I'm on the synth 1.0 instrument, going thru the funky guitar loops. They are organized by scales: funky loops c, funky loops d, e, f, g and so on.
> Yet, when i load each up - i notice they are all on the same scale, always. It uses the sample "guitar02 funky D 99 Bpm", whether i load up funky guitar loops E, or F or whatever.
> So basically there are several funky guitar loops presets that say they are supposed to be on different scales - but are all on the same scale.



You Are Right. I Checked Now.

Maybe the problem is born when I have converted the old Ethera 1.0 .nki presets into the User Snapshots. The Funky Loops are in D key. The Presets in different Key were created using the Tune. Maybe during the conversion the Tune parameter it was lost. Anyway you can easily re-save the user snapshot with the correct Tune Value, considering the D as Original Tune.

I Will Fix this in a future upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## ltmusic (Apr 27, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ethera EVI 2.0 and Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 are an All In One Hybrid Composing Library and have a very playable Solo Vocal True Legato perfect for Emotive Vocal Melodies.
> With up to 3 multi-sampling layers controlled by midi velocity. So for many Legato Intervals there are also the "Ethnic Ornaments".
> ...



Thanks ! Maybe il go with aethera Evi 2!


----------



## oxo (May 8, 2019)

now i am confused. ethera gold is released. is it completely new content or an extended version of evi? what is the difference?


----------



## StefanoM (May 8, 2019)

Hi to everyone..

I'm still waiting for the official post on VI,

anyway here all the info and video demos: https://zero-g.co.uk/products/ethera-gold

And yes It is a completely new product as usual for Ethera Series, with all new contents ! Its a great new chapter for the Ethera Series.

I worked really hard on It for 1 Year....and ....It will be released on May , and...yes I love it  and works in a great way with Ethera EVI.

Many Tutorials Soon !

Ste


----------



## oxo (May 8, 2019)

thanks for your quick reply. you are doing very customer friendly support here!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 8, 2019)

Stefano, hope all is well. I encountered a "strange" issue with at least the EVI true legatos. I have an Keystation 88 key midi keyboard in midi-through on a Arturia 49. Normally, with kontakt, I am able to use one instance of it and load two different instruments, like v1 and v2, and use the 49 on channel 1 and the 88 on channel 2 with no problem. I loaded up two EVI true legatos (Ah with channel 1 and Uh with channel two), but when I play the 88 keys (in midi-though) it gives me very short notes instead of the sustained note. I may be completely doing this wrong, but does the scripting on EVI present two channels in the same kontakt instance? Any one else encounter this issue, or just me, as I am not a midi wiz nor professional kontakter.

Cheers and thanks for any assistance.

Carlos


----------



## StefanoM (May 8, 2019)

C.R. Rivera said:


> Stefano, hope all is well. I encountered a "strange" issue with at least the EVI true legatos. I have an Keystation 88 key midi keyboard in midi-through on a Arturia 49. Normally, with kontakt, I am able to use one instance of it and load two different instruments, like v1 and v2, and use the 49 on channel 1 and the 88 on channel 2 with no problem. I loaded up two EVI true legatos (Ah with channel 1 and Uh with channel two), but when I play the 88 keys (in midi-though) it gives me very short notes instead of the sustained note. I may be completely doing this wrong, but does the scripting on EVI present two channels in the same kontakt instance? Any one else encounter this issue, or just me, as I am not a midi wiz nor professional kontakter.
> 
> Cheers and thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Carlos




Hi Carlos, no . The True legato works with one midi ch , so I don’t know this problem , maybe you have set the same ch midi ? Is not a problem of Ethera script.


----------



## whiskers (May 8, 2019)

Just saw the news about Ethera Gold. Excited!


----------



## jbuhler (May 8, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi to everyone..
> 
> I'm still waiting for the official post on VI,
> 
> ...


Your trailer is so delightfully over the top! Also an impressive quick display of some of the library's capabilities. Looking forward to the release!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 8, 2019)

You do need the full version of Kontakt 6 to run this library. So unless you upgraded to Komplete 12, or intentionally upgraded just your Kontakt vst from 5 to 6 - you can't use this library...


----------



## StefanoM (May 9, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> You do need the full version of Kontakt 6 to run this library. So unless you upgraded to Komplete 12, or intentionally upgraded just your Kontakt vst from 5 to 6 - you can't use this library...



Yes It will be necessary, because the new Hybrid Synth uses a new Features of Kontakt 6. 

Anyway ... this is the Ethera EVI post ...so Now I create an " User Ethera Gold Post " for questions.. and other things. 

I think so that it will be done an official commercial post soon.

Ste


----------



## TheSigillite (May 9, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Yes It will be necessary, because the new Hybrid Synth uses a new Features of Kontakt 6.
> 
> Anyway ... this is the Ethera EVI post ...so Now I create an " User Ethera Gold Post " for questions.. and other things.
> 
> ...


Wow that trailer was awesome! Everything was from this library? You always have the greatest value when it comes to all of your products!


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (May 9, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Yes It will be necessary, because the new Hybrid Synth uses a new Features of Kontakt 6.
> 
> Anyway ... this is the Ethera EVI post ...so Now I create an " User Ethera Gold Post " for questions.. and other things.
> 
> ...


It's a pitty there isn't a Kontakt 6 Player edition. If i want this library, i'll need to invest more money just for having the apropriate platform to ryn it on.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 9, 2019)

StefanoM said:


> Hi Carlos, no . The True legato works with one midi ch , so I don’t know this problem , maybe you have set the same ch midi ? Is not a problem of Ethera script.


Hi Stefano, many thanks.


----------



## StefanoM (May 9, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> It's a pitty there isn't a Kontakt 6 Player edition. If i want this library, i'll need to invest more money just for having the apropriate platform to ryn it on.



Hi,

Please now there is EHTERA GOLD Thread. This is for Ethera EVI. Thanks!

Here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ethere-gold-user-thread.81955/#post-4385086

Anyway ... I try to reply to you.

The Kontakt Player is nice, but requires a very , very...expensive license to pay for the developer.

So Ethera series has a "low" price respect to value of the contents, the quality of the True Legato, The number of Instruments, let me say that is a lot of content.

So, if it were released for the Free Kontakt Player it should cost much more ! Not 72$, or 92$ which with the Ethera Loyalty Scheme you can crossgrade to other Ethera for an additional 20% off , but it should cost 200$ or more....

So I think that is much convenient the upgrade to Kontakt 6 from V5 which cost only 99$ and is the new standard version.

Many Kontakt 6 Library are incoming.

And If you don't have The Full Kontakt, I think which buy the Full Kontakt is a right investment.

There are so many Fantastic Libraries for the FULL Kontakt, There is not only the Ethera Series, but so many other great libraries that are released for the Full Kontakt .


Thanks

Cheers


----------



## StefanoM (May 17, 2019)

Zero-g Has 2 Days of super 38% Off On Ethera EVI.

This is The Moment if you don't have Ethera EVI

And Keep in Mind that you will have a 20% Off Coupon Discount for Ethera Gold.
Ethera EVI and Ethera Gold are so powerful if combined.

https://zero-g.co.uk/products/ethera-evi-2-0

This Demo shows the sound possibilities of Ethera Gold Plus Ethera EVI ( with the Emotional True Legato )

100% Ethera Sound.


----------



## StefanoM (May 25, 2019)

*A nice demo made with Ethera EVI and Ethera Gold
*
*by David Michael Tardy *


----------

